# ........April FET Buddies.........



## Maggie27

Hi guys 

Started IVF cycle in December.. Got 28 eggs on EC so they automatically froze the 14 that fertilzed. 

Only getting to complete FET treatment now. So have 14 snow babies ready to use. 

Started sprays yesterday. 

Anyone else in the same boat? Or going through or had some similar. Everyone welcome.  

Xxxxx


----------



## Maggie27

Treatment in RFC xxx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi Maggie
I'm due to start down reg on 23rd April. I've only got one average frostie so quite nervous about the 60-70% chance of thawing they've given me  . 
I think me ec will probably be around mid to late May. 
Do u have any fates for ec?


----------



## Maggie27

Hey maxi 

I started the sprays on Friday, my egg transfer date Is planned for the 14th may. 

I not sure what our eggs are as they where froze straight after EC. So we still gave to see if they survive the thawing etc. 

U only need one so let's hope it is the one for u Hun. 

Have u done much preparing this time. I deff more relaxed about it  this time. Be starting my first cycle I quit everything out, no drink tried to eat well. Tried to wear to many chemicals in my skin. 

But this time round I feel like not changing to much. I won't drink during it and trying to eat a bit better. 


Xxxxxxx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi Maggie
I'm the opposite really. Didn't do much to prepare last time, but trying to be a lot more healthier this time round. In my previous icsi I did get a very light positive but it had disappeared by OTD. When I did get AF it was v odd in that I passed what looked like a small worm (sorry tmi). So I think it was chemical and I keep kicking myself for not trying harder so this time hope to do more things right.  I'm thinking of acupuncture! 
Any thing to help hey!


----------



## Maggie27

Hey maxi

Don't beat yourself up too much.. Yeah acupuncture sounds good. I go to reflexology which is great to de-stress. I go to my physio for my back and he does acupuncture so he done a bit round stimms the last time. I just use him, he does a few things for fertility but just dosnt advertise it. 

I was doing weightwatchers a few weeks ago and am just sticking with it so I can control my food. 

I taking folic and a strong vitiam c. Trying to drink 2 litres of water a day too. 

I bridesmaid just a few days before testing. Hope I doing the right thing I hope it takes my mind of things. 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Jedi35

Hi Maggie and Maxi,
I've never posted before but I am in the same boat! I had ICSI in January and had to freeze all due to risk of ohss. I got 23 eggs of which 20 were mature and 13 fertilised so have 13 frosties but no idea what the quality is like yet. I started nasal sprays on Wednesday with a planned fet on 21 May at rfc if all goes well.

I am doing acupuncture but am also finding that I am less worked up than I was in January- I am going on holiday at the beginning of May so using that to inspire me to go swimming so I don't look hideous on the beach!

Don't worry Maxi- one is all you need and 70% means it'll more than likely be a good one!
Maggie did you get sick after egg collection?


----------



## Maggie27

Hi Jedi 

We roughly at the same stages then. I was not to bad after EC, I was fine for the four days then I had bleeding into a focille which made me have lots of pain. I was quit swollen just lots of fluid but didn't gave to stay in hospital. 

My planned et is the 14 may, I had a hen night in Portugal but pulled out. It was a few days before Et. I not a good flyer and font think I could cope on a mad hen so I cancelled.

Where ya heading on hols? 

Hoe r the sprays this time for u? I feeling a big sicky this time. 

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jedi35

Oh you poor thing! I was swollen and nauseous after ec but just rested at home for about a week and I was grand.

I'm off to Portugal! Can't wait- a friend is getting married and we are heading there for ten days. I am thinking that a relaxing break away from work is just what I need! 
We were supposed to be having the fet on 14th as well but I asked them to put it back a week because of our holiday.

The sprays are making me tired and have a dull headache- same as last time really. 

I think as well as being less stressed out, I am also less hopeful this time which is quite sad. Even though I know it's really good news that we got to the freezing stage the last time. What about you?


----------



## Maggie27

That's so funny as I was off to Portugal for the weekend too lol... It's my sister in laws hen do. I am so gutted I not going but it's too late now it too close to Et for me. 

I wasn't too bad last time with sprays but feeling different this time. 

I don't know how I feel about the whole thing to be honest. I feeling a little stresses cause there a big family wedding coming up and I bridesmaid a few days before testing. Feeling a big gutted I can't have a wee drink and missing out on her hen. I know this is more important.. I think I so scared off it not working will feel like such a failure to my family as I know they all dying for it too work. 

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jedi35

The family wedding is perfectly timed for you (apart from not being able to drink!). A nice wee distraction- all the excitement and chat in the family beforehand will make the time fly in! Tbh that's what made me decide to go to Portugal- I need to fill the waiting time or it drags even more!

I know what you mean about the fear of it not working but we have to try and stay positive. My mum says that you'll still be gutted if it doesn't work whether you got your hopes up or not so you might as well allow yourself to believe.

I have told fewer ppl this time. All but my sisters and three close friends think we're having it at the end of June. (That is brothers and a few other friends- otherwise noone knows)


----------



## Maggie27

Hey 

Maxi.  1 week tomorrow till u start.. Not long now xxxxx

Jedi.  Yeah maybe the wedding will help it all go quicker for me. So jealous u going to Portugal ha ha. I want to believe so much this time I just am so used to things not working out but I deff believe  I will have a baby and I just hope this is my time. 

Yeah ur best to let as little people know. Most of my friends no as between me and my husband they have got to know. It been 5 years for us and I had a m/c so most know in our circle of friends. If they don't know they prob wondering lol. 

I organised my sisters hen and now I will not be showing up, and my work ones are deff going be shocked when they know I didn't go to Portugal. Don't know what I will say. 

R u raking time off after egg transfer? I have booked of 2 weeks it all falls round the wedding but it going leave with not many holidays for the rest of the year. I sit all day and can be stressful busy office so would prefer not to be there. All being well I testing on out 5 wedding anniversary. Hope that a sign lol. 

I doing a Zumba class at the min, trying to keep things normal up to the egg transfer. 

Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi 
Yes Maggie, counting down the days. This whole year just seems to have been a countdown so far lol. Guess that's the thing with this ivf game I suppose.  Like u I am so hopeful I will get my baby one day.  I keep imagining myself holding my new born baby asleep on my chest, what a lovely dream 😌😌😌.  
I'm not working at the moment, taken a year out to try to keep the pressure off, but I think that I may have to go back in September if nothing works out by then. 
I think yr right to opt out of the stress if a wedding, but it is hard to miss out on such a special time. 
Last time I cycled I told absolutely everyone, I was so excited but it was such a huge pressure build up on the two week wait, def don't want to do that again! I feel a lot better just playing everything down this time 
Xx


----------



## Fi84

Good luck with treatment girls xx


----------



## Jedi35

Thanks Fifi! Not long left for you to wait Maxi- totally understand feeling like you are always counting down to things. I hope this is it for you this time and that your dream comes true.

I also feel better having told fewer people- even if it is just to give myself some breathing space to come to terms with any bad news before I have to face people. I shouldn't be thinking like that tho- I know it pays to stay positive.

Maggie- I am due to go back to work (after my holiday) on the Monday and my transfer is on the Wednesday. I am going to take a week's sick leave for the transfer. I only need to self-certify for a week so will just say sore stomach rather than let work know I think. I have worked in my office since I was 22 and never had one sick day in 8 years til this year. I took 2 weeks off after icsi in jan and now another one in May. It'll be worth it if it all pays off though.

As for what work ppl say about your sister's hen, the easiest thing is if you prepare what you are going to say in advance then you won't blab the truth and be annoyed at yourself if you didn't want to tell them.


----------



## Maggie27

Hi guys 

Having a bad day. So moody and to top things off my supervisor 
Had a go at me for using my phone on the way back from 
Clocking in after my lunch. I really surprised as she knows I have 
Started my treatment. Maybe I over re-acting but it has stressed 
Me out a little. 

I feel like I look really pale today and could punch someone and. I only 
On the sprays. 

Sorry for the rant. 

Hope u girls r having a better day than me 

Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jedi35

Aww Maggie, sorry to hear you've had a bad day. Try to remember these are strong drugs and it's totally natural to be feeling the effects. It's tough and you are doing well. Also from what I remember, the side effects of the nasal spray wear off when you start the other drugs. (I hope that applies to FET as well as the injections! I've been exhausted! I think it's really unreasonable of your supervisor but it's hard for other people to understand sometimes. 

I told my boss in jan and he was grand at the time but then last month when I was complaining about a work thing he interrupted me to say 'what's this really about?' As in, I don't have a valid opinion in work anymore because anytime I disagree with him now it must be really about my treatment and not because he is wrong!! I was raging! I haven't told him this time.


----------



## Maggie27

Jedi 

I have calmed down now lol was deff having a mood swing lol. I really feel like my period is coming and I know I should have a bleed in the next few days. 

I just raging with work as no one had ever said anything like that to me in the 9 years I have been there and for some reason they getting really strict. I do think she could have picked her time to speak with me about it. She knows I have started and I feel I have no support what so ever from them. I have booked 2 weeks off after transfer and I think I will need it. As my work is so busy and they treat us like crap. 

Better hit bed here chat tomorrow thanks for listening, hope u ok xxxxx


----------



## cyberkat

Hi everyone
Sorry to jump into the middle of your thread. I have just had my first appointment at rvh and am also going to go private. Looks like we need icsi. It's all very new and strange to me - to be honest I am freaking out a bit - I don't think my husb really gets it - he's very supportive but not a great talker so I don't want to keep bringing it up. Also as our issue is mainly on his side I think he feels like it's his fault which makes it harder to talk about.  How long did you have to wait from appoint to start treatment? With rvh they wouldn't say but private clinic say straight away.  I feel really unprepared but also keen to get moving.  We are also off to Portugal at start of May so thinking should I wait until after we get back to start treatment? 

Hope you are all doing well 

K


----------



## Jedi35

Agghhhh! Melt- I just wrote a big reply and it deleted instead of posting! Anyway here is most of what I said:

Hi Cyberkat! You are more than welcome to join in. Sounds like you are in a similar position to me. Isn't the Portugal thing a coincidence! My husband is also quiet and it took him a while to be able to talk about it. We both found it a shock when we needed ivf/icsi but once we signed the forms, we had to wait 9 months and in that time we moved from feeling crap about it to excitement at starting the process. Hopefully you will have that feeling faster if you don't have the nhs waiting list.

With icsi in rfc, you have to wait for your period and then for day 21 of your cycle before you take any drugs so you could prob have your holiday without any interference. On the other hand, maybe you just want a last relaxing break before it all starts- I can see the plus points of either.

I found icsi not as bad as I'd feared. The injections are quick and painless but the nasal sprays have been really tiring. I've been exhausted today.

Maggie- glad you are feeling better! Hopefully you have a long weekend without having to worry about petty snide work comments- last thing you need!

Anyway take care lovelies x


----------



## cyberkat

Thanks Jedi
Is this you first try? My husb sperm count is v low - he only had 7 in the SA. So I think we should get started quickly. If it takes about 9 months for rfc then I think I will go ahead with getting private treatment - then if it doesn't work we can try rfc. The way his sperm count is I think we need to try quickly. If we get the green light from private clinic I could start as early as next Friday as that will be day 21 for me. We are off to Portugal on the 3rd so might be better to be away from work if the spray makes you tired.  How long into the process are you now? 

K


----------



## Jedi35

Yes this our first try- we had ICSI in Jan/feb but they froze all after the egg collection because I over-responded to the stimms. This will be our first transfer- we have 13 frozen embryos from feb. They are going to defrost them all, take any that survive to day 5 and put the best one in and re-freeze the any others that are ok. They haven't assessed the quality tho so that is my real worry- that they don't survive the thawing process or that none make it to day 5. 

That's great that you can start so quickly! I think the sprays affect people in different ways. Both times, I have been grand for the first week or so then tired after that (I assume as I have down-regged). In saying that tho I've been working away without too much bother but I know other ppl seem to say different things.

I've been taking the sprays for 12 days now. I start the oestrogen tablets while I'm in Portugal (no injections for me this time cos don't need stimmed for egg collection) then have a scan when we get back and the transfer on 21st if everything goes well.

Hope you ladies are keeping well. It's nice to have some ppl who understand to talk too. I always worry about boring my friends who know by talking about my treatment and sometimes it helps to say it.

Happy Easter btw! X


----------



## Maggie27

Happy Easter all.. 

Welcome cyberkat.. That's great u had ur appointment and getting the whole thing started soon.  It deff strange we all had planned or are going to Portugal lol. 

Just had 3 lovely days off so de-stressed not being in work. 

Tomorrow I am on day 12 of my sprays.. It says on my plan from the rfc that if no bleed by tomorrow to phone them.  I have no bleed yet and kinda freaking now it going to delay things. Do any of ya know what might happen? 


Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jedi35

Maggie- I don't think it will delay anything, I think they might just up the dose of nasal spray if they do anything at all. I had to phone the last time because I hadn't got period and they just said does it feel like it's coming? I said yes and they said well give it another day or two and it came. If you are on day 12 after day 21 that's only day 33 of your cycle which isn't particularly late. X


----------



## Maggie27

Hey jedi35 

Thanks that put my mind at rest. I had to phone them today but they closed for Easter so will phone tomorrow. I do feel like it coming, I bloated, eating way to much and feeling emotional. And my boobs feeli bigger. Will let ya know what they say tomorrow. 

Hope ya girls are all feeling good today.. Sending lots of love. 

Ps wee question I being bridemaids on my two week wait.. Will it be ok to get a spray tan for it? Might just get it on my top half.. Any advice on this? 

Xxxxxx


----------



## cyberkat

Hi Jedi / Maggie 

Just back from private app so looks like I could be starting end of may - too soon this week ( this I was being mega hopeful!) my Amh is 61 which they said is very high. Like a 20 yr old lol!! I wish I felt like one. So they need to be careful with over stimulation. Good news is that even tho sperm count is low there is still as much as chance as anyone for success. 

They mentioned abnormalities risk with icsi - have you heard about this? More scaryness! 

Maggie - not too sure what they say about tanning, I few of my friends get tan regularly - even when they are pregnant. 

Hope you are both doing ok with the treatment.

K


----------



## Maxi2

Hi everyone
Hope all r doing ok.  Finally got to start my buserilin injections today, here we go again! Last time I got really moody and emotional about a week in so looking forward to that!

Jedi u must be in the glorious sunshine right now ooh lovely.
Maggie has AF arrived?! When do u start ur oestrogen tablets?

Xxx


----------



## Maggie27

H guys 

No AF yet, I phoned today and they said phone on Friday if it hasn't come and they will get me down for a blood test.  I hope it comes soon. 

That great news cyberkat u getting started.. Be prepared for things not going on the time u expect. Just have to hold on tight end of May is only round the corner and gives ya a chance to prepare for it. 

Maxi good luck with ur injections, I no I super moody the whole way through lol. U will be fine. 

Jedi hope u enjoying the sun xxx

I do beauty myself and am spraying a pregnant lady tomorrow. She due in a month. I phoned vita liberata as that what spray tan I use. They said u can get sprayed when u pregnant, the advice she give was not spray in the first 3 months. And that the spray can't harm anyone but because of all the harmones the tan might not take. 

Happy hump day 

Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jedi35

Hi ladies!
Poor you Maggie- I hate the feeling of waiting for period when you know it's coming but doesn't appear! 

Great news Cyberkat! The amh levels are one of the key indicators as to how you'll respond so sounds really promising for you. My advice would be to try and stay busy for the next couple of weeks and they'll fly in. It's when you sit about moping that time starts to drag a bit.

Maxi- good for you getting started again. Even tho injections are a drag, each one is one step closer  

I'm not in the sunshine just yet (altho it was lovely here today). I don't go for another 9 days. While I've been off work this week tho I have arranged to meet friends each day and to catch up with ppl so that i don't get down about the whole treatment thing. The only downside is that I am even more tired lol! I had a great day today playing with my wee 1 year old niece but I had to have a nap after she left. I assume it's the drugs and not that I am feeling my age  

Xx


----------



## Bella111

Hey ladies, 

Just thought I would join your chat as I am also a April cycle, I am to have my transfer in the morning, so have to phone at 9.45 to see what the situation is, and if any of our snowbabies defrosted. We have ten in the freezer, they will defrost as many as it takes to get 4 good quality embryos and they are putting 2 back. Can believe it has taken us 4 years to get to this stage. Sleepless night ahead I think. 

Bella.


----------



## Maggie27

Hi Bella 

Welcome and good luck for tomorrow can't wait to get to that stage ... Fingers crossed let us know how u get on xxxxxx

Still no af yet so have to phone in the morning she said I may have to come down for a blood test. I freaking out a bit tbh 

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bella111

Hey Maggie, af will arrive, mine was a couple of days late as well, I believed it was because the based the treatment cycle for 28 day cycle, not on what mine actually was which was 32 days, I have a menstrual tracker on my phone and it gave my af to arrive a couple of days after what it said on the treatment schedule and it did. I did phone them when it had not arrived and they just said as long as I had a bleed before taking my progynova then all should be ok. 

Called the rfc this morning, they defrosted 5 embryos, 4 made it and have begun to divide,  one did not. So heading in at 2.30 for transfer, so excited and relived! We also still have 5 frozen embryos thank God. 

Bella.


----------



## Jedi35

Hi Bella, you are very welcome! That is fab news- good luck this afternoon. I can't imagine how hard it was for you to sleep last night! I am really anxious about finding out how many survive the thawing process and what the quality is like   Make sure you keep us posted- can't wait until I'm at that stage. Any side effects from the progynova?

Maggie- try not to worry. It's so annoying that the one time you actually want your period it goes AWOL! Seems to happen quite a lot to ppl and as Bella says it only really matters that you have a bleed before starting the progynova. And sure if you get a blood test it'll give you a bit more reassurance that everything is ok.

Hope everyone else is keeping well xx


----------



## Bella111

Hey guys, 

How is everyone keeping? 

Maggie any sign of af yet? 

Hey Jedi, did not much side effects from the progynova, I had more from the sprays, really tired, horrendous hot flushes!! But they all went away as soon as I started the progynova. The only think that happened is on the day's that I had to take an extra tablet I did feel quite nauseous but only lasted half an hour or so. 

Arm, 2 embryos were transferred yesterday so now officially on the 2 ww. 

Bella


----------



## Maggie27

Hi all

Well eventually AF came.. Feel relieved. I am meant to go down to the rfc tomorrow/today (Sunday) for a blood test and scan but I guessing now I don't need to go down will give them a wee phone.. Hope I can get the nurses line on a Sunday. 

Went on Friday for some reflexology I hadn't been in a few weeks and I near sure it her that gets my af to come. 

Was so convinced it wasn't coming and treatment would be cancelled I started to look up flights for the hen do in 2 weeks... In our fav place Portugal lol. 

Bella how exciting u have reached the 2ww.. What's ur plans for the next few days?? Resting?? Prob need to keep urself occupied too.. Keep us updated. Xxxxxxxxxx

Jedi, maxi, cyberkat hope ya all ok  

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi everyone
Maggie - finally!!! U can get in to next stage now. Hope u got thru to nurse. I was thinking of starting acupuncture but see u do reflexology, would u recommend it?  Also could u tell me what rfc stands for might look up their success rates. Xx

Bella congrats on being pupo - now for the symptom spotting and terrible wait!  Keep us updated!!

Jedi - only few days left for ur holiday- how is the sprays going?

Afm nothing much to report. Today is fourth day if buserilin injections, my initial scan to check my lining will be on the 8th may. Ages away....!  For some reason Ive been bit irritable these last couple of days, think I am a bit fed up with all the picture perfect stories of family breaks and days out I seem to be surrounded by and all the latest what's app pics full of happy mommies with their kids. Arghhh I know I'm being a cow 😒😒😒

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Jedi35

Yay Maggie! Now you can stop worrying about af and relax...or move on to worrying about the next thing! It just seems to be one thing after another to worry about lol!

Bella- congrats on getting to that stage, I've got everything crossed for you. Hopefully the lovely weather is helping distract you.

Maxi- tell me about it! I have got to the point of thinking I only need to look at someone and they get pregnant! Rfc stands for regional fertility centre. It's the royal hosp belfast.

Cyberkat- how are you?

I'm doing grand- sore head from sprays but nothing I can't handle. I'm in great form cos I am so excited about my hols


----------



## Bella111

Hey ladies hope you are all keeping well,  I think you could really go out of your mind with everything fertility related! 
Most of our friends have families now so we find it difficult to spend time with them as it is always with the kids, we do make an effort but it's hard. Suppose you just have to look on everything with positivity and feel really lucky that we are in strong relationships with our DH and this will only make us stronger. 

I had a 2day transfer so should not have any symptoms for another week or so. Thought i might have felt a bit different but don't at all. Trying really hard not to analyze every small twinge, which I know fine rightly is just the gels. 

Sending lots of positivity  
Bella


----------



## Maggie27

Hi guys.. 

Maxi try to make ur weeks busy so the 08th will fly round till ur scan   I no it so hard waiting every wee hurdle u pass u can't wait to get to the next one.  Ps rfc is the royal Belfast. 

Jedi ur right once one worry is over another starts.  The joys.  Hope u have a fab holiday btw. 

Bella  I know how u feel. I find it very hard there no babies on my side yet so I feel the pressure big time. I find if very hard being round happy families  etc I feel bad for it but can't help but feel down about it.  I found it really hard with my friends at the start but now I over that and get down about not be able to have and grandchildren for my mum or mum In law. I also think I going to find it really hard when my sisters go, especially if it's before me. Can't control the feelings sometimes.  Good luck with next few weeks are u off work? Xxxxx

Cyberkat hope all well 

Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maggie27

Maxi.  Reflexology is really good. I deff feel really relaxed and detoxes after it. She can deff bring my periods on aswell if they late. Think u need to get someone good who u connect with. I get physio for my back regularly and he does a bit of needling in that so there the only 2 things I do. Don't know if they work miracles but I think it good to have our bodies relaxed through all this. 

Is any off yas at rfc the royal Belfast for treatment? 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jedi35

Maggie- good to hear reflexology is working for you. I have been getting acupuncture but apart from the relaxing factor, one of the things I like about it is that we have a wee chat at the start about how it's all going etc. and it helps me to be able to get anything on my mind off my chest without feeling like I'm boring my friends and family!

Just realised that I start the progynova in a week tomorrow morning! Exciting! Next on my worry list is whether any frosties survive the thawing process but I have a bit of a wait for that! I feel a bit sick thinking about it!

Xx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi
Thanks for the info Maggie. I'm trying not to think about it too much and am trying to keep busy but time does seem to be dragging. Plus I'm starting to get quite snappy and moody! I might  look into reflexology maybe during stimms. 

Jedi I too keep thinking about defrosting embie am worried!


----------



## Maxi2

I only have the one embie so it's all or nothing


----------



## Jedi35

Maxi- all we can do is try not to think about it and also try to stay positive! One is all we need. Let's hope all this waiting will pay off for all of us.
Xx


----------



## Maggie27

Jedi. I starting progynova tomorrow so will let u know how it goes. 

Maxi I deff was real moody the first time and this time I the same I think sprays make me real moody and snappy. 

I deff no one thing that this forum is a life safer for me, I don't even say much to my husband. It great having you girls. I don't use the forum that much when I not doing treatment  tbh but as soon as I start I get on.


----------



## Maggie27

Hi 
Has anyone started the progynova tablets 
Tomorrow 2mg just one I noticed they go. Up
To 4mg and 6mg I guessing I just take extra 
Tablets when building up. 
Dopey question. But want to get it right 
Xxxxxx


----------



## Bella111

Hey everyone, 

Hope you are all well, 

Maggie with progynova, you do take extra, so each tablet is 2mg, so when it says 4mg you take two tablets, 6mg = 3 tablets etc. I would recommended that you eat something before you take them as they made me feel a bit sick as you need to take them all at once, it was only for an hour or so. 

I am sure all your wee   will be fine, sometimes I can get really overwhelmed when I think about each stage and what can go wrong, the DH and I just try to take each event as it comes, 

Think of you all 
Bella


----------



## Jedi35

Morning everyone- just wanted to say good luck with the progynova today Maggie!

Bella- I know you are right. One step at a time!


----------



## Bella111

Heyes everyone, 

How's everyone getting on?? 

Bella


----------



## Maggie27

Hi guys 

Hope u all well  

O my, well day 3 of the tablets Tuesday and wed where fine but onmy today I feel like I am buzzing. I feel sick and had a break down of crying in work. Deff felt really serif today as if I had took too many tablets or something. 

I look a shade of grey and haven't ate much all day. Phoned the royal and they said it effects people in different ways. I still only on the 2mg. Maybe I just having a bad day. 

Hubby away it get us some food mayb will feel better after that. Hubby heading to a stag in Spain for a few days so we having wee night in together lol 

Lots of love to ya all.


----------



## Bella111

Hey Maggie, 
Just keep hanging in there sending you lots of love and hugs     

I had a similar day like that when I first started the progynova, woke up really early one Sunday morning stuck on the tv, started mindlessly watching a lassie movie (which was ridiculously sad) then went to put tan and could not find my tanning mitt, husband found me on the bathroom floor crying my lamps out completely inconsolable!!! Ridiculous I know! But the drugs just make feel so unhinged!! 

Hope you feel better once you get a lovely meal

Bella xxx


----------



## Maggie27

Bella how is the wait going for you? How long left now? Keeping everything crossed for u xxxx  

Thanks for the info glad to here u had a crazy day too lol thought I was going insane lol  

Just can't wait it get off work I finding it hard and feels like it going really slow 

Xxxx


----------



## Bella111

The wait is a little crazy!! You just analyse Every little niggle!! I am 6dp 2dt so according to timelines implantation would be occurring around the next couple of days. Can't wait for it to be over so i just know one way or another. 

Bella.


----------



## Maxi2

Hi everyone

Aaw Maggie hope ur feeling better.  This is my first FET so I've not taken the progynova before, didn't realise it had such string effects!!!

Bella, the 2ww wait can be so unbearable at times (most of the time) hope u doing ok. Do u think u'll test early or will u be good and wait?

Jedi hope ur down reg is going ok. 

I was thinking that when I start the progynova I might start eating nuts as I heard they're good for the lining. Any thoughts ladies?

Hi to everyone else

Xx


----------



## Bella111

Hey everybody,

Maxi I try to eat a handful of Brazil nuts everyday as they are meant to be good for you, hoping to hang till otd which is the 9th but not promising myself as I can become so impatient!! 

Bella


----------



## Jedi35

Hi lovelies! 
Still in Portugal but managed to get on the internet today so I could see how you ladies are all getting on.

Maggie- hope the side effects of the progynova are wearing off! Good luck for your tracking scan. You are a week ahead of me so I assume it's on 9th? I'll keep everything crossed for you.

Bella- hope you manage to keep yourself distracted! Sending sticky vibes!

Maxi- good idea with the nuts- might try that too. Hope you are keeping well.

I am finding the holiday a really welcome break. I went up to the waiters here and explained that I want non-alcoholic beer but I don't want anyone else to know so I haven't had to worry about anyone figuring out that I'm not drinking. (I know about 40 of the wedding party and we're all here for the week). 

Keep well everyone xx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi all
Hope everyone is ok. I'm feeling pretty crappy lately really down. Spent most of my night crying for really no reason at all apart from the obvious  . Now I have a horrible headache. I'm also worried about going back to work in September as I will have to if I'm not pregs by then. It's gona be a problem juggling work and treatment esp if I have to travel to London for it which is ideally what I want to do. I feel a time pressure on me now . 

Got my base line scan on Thursday hope I can start the progynova as last time I had to have another week of down reg.

Maggie how u doin?

Bella not long to go till OTD. Wish u all the best for Friday and hope ur bearing up ok x. 

Jedi great to hear ur having a lovely time. Enjoy the rest of ur holiday. 

I might go and sweep the front drive. Something to do hey. 
Xxx


----------



## Maggie27

He guys 

Sorry been a bit quiet just been working away trying to keep my self busy. 

Bella hope the wait going ok thanks for the tips on the nuts. xxx

Jedi.. Hope u enjoying ur holiday. What the weather like there my friends all going on Saturday for 2 nights. 

Maxi hope u ok I know u can really get down days but just keeping talking to us or friends. Just stay strong. I always thinking about what if but we just have to take it day by day with all this.   

So I up to 6mg on the progynova and got my scan on Friday morning. Side effect have calmed I really just had one bad crazy day on them near the start. I do feel exhausted on them so expect that. I also jugs want to eat junk.


----------



## Laura22

Hi ladies! Im so sorry to butt in on ur thread here, im hoping for a wee bit of advice! Im about to start fet after a freeze all cyclevof icsi. I had my planning appt today and on the advice of the embrologist we decided on a single embryo transfer. We're very lucky to have 12 beautiful 5 day blasts on ice, but ive already had 2 failed cycles and im thinking now I may have made the wrong decision and I should have went for 2. Im just wondering what others mite do in our position? Thanks so much.   x


----------



## Jedi35

Hi girls!
Good luck today Maxi- hope your scan goes well. Let us know how you get on.

Maggie- glad to hear you have settled down a bit and good luck with your scan tomorrow? Weather here is lovely. 

Bella- the days are ticking away nicely- it'll be your otd in no time!

Laura- welcome to the thread! Lucky you with 12 blastos! It's totally up to you what you decide but of it were me I think I'd go with the advice of the embryologist. Good luck with everything!

Xx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi everyone
Welcome Laura, 12 blasts that's amazing!  Personally I would go for two, but everyone's situation is different. I suppose my reasons are individual to my circumstances so I think u should go with what u feel best. Either way u are in a great position with all those a frosties!

Maggie hope ur doing ok, it's best to keep busy I suppose. Did u have a transfer date?

Bella OTD tomorrow    Keep us posted xx

Thanks Jedi, good to hear u are having lovely weather hope u are enjoying ur self!  We have had nothing but rain today!

Afm - had baseline scan today, just like my last cycle my lining is still too thick so another week of down reg    I was expecting it to be honest. It was at 5.9mm and they ant it less than 4mm. So got another appointment on the 15th. Disappointed. 

Hope everyone is ok 

Xxxx


----------



## Maggie27

Hi guys 

Laura I have transfer next week and it my first time so don't have any answers I can give u. One this I will say tho is welcome to our group xxxxxxxx I think I if I have a choice I will put 2 back I had that in my head from the start. 

Jedi.. very jealous.. Hope u get a nice tan xxx

Maxi my planned transfer date is the 14th so I guessing I will know better tomorrow after the scan. Hope u feeling ok after today it always hard to have to wait another week but just hold tight it just a little stop gap we all come across on this journey. 

What is a baseline scan I didn't have one. I just done sprays had a bleed then straight in to progynova then scan tomorrow and planned et next wed.


----------



## Maggie27

Bella  have everything crossed for you.. Good luck for tomorrow      

We all rooting for u xxxxxxx


----------



## Maxi2

Hey Maggie
Baseline scan is a check to see if the lining has thinned down enough i.e. whether down reg is complete. If the lining is 4mm or less I'll be ready for the progynova. Hopefully will be ready next Thursday. 

Good look for ur scan tomorrow, hope all goes to plan  
Xxx


----------



## Maggie27

Hi guys 

It Friday  

Went for my scan today he said lining was 7mm so all good for transfer on wed  

He said I was going for 5 day blast so they would be thawed out on Sunday? I have to start gels on Sunday. 

Didn't find I got given to much info. He said I phone on wed morning the of the transfer but to see what time to come down. ? Might phone the nursing line just to confirm this 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Jedi35

That's great news Maggie! Who did you get? Do you have to phone before Wednesday to see how they are doing? I've been thinking about you girls today xx


----------



## Laura22

Hi girls, thanks for the warm welcome! Its great to have people there who kno wat ur goin through and can help answer questions we mite have! Ive decided im happy with set this time, and if it doesn't work I can go for 2 nxt time! 
Im no good at personals so I just wana say good luck to everyone cycling at the minute, esp those near otd! Itl b a few weeks before I get started so il b rooting for everyone and praying we all get our bfps!   xxx


----------



## Maggie27

Hi 

Jedi  Had a man with a bald head and classes. Had him before, think he has a strange name can't remember. 

I did not get much info. He said something about a 5 day blast but my eggs where froze at the very beginning so I didn't think you could no that until they thawed out. He told me they would thaw out on Sunday and to phone on transfer day which is Wednesday. He said follow the instruction. It says on instructions to phone at 0945 on transfer day to see what time to come down. 

I asked how will we know how the eggs are going he said you can phone down before too see how they getting on. 

My husband didn't feel like we got much either he came in with me. 

Can anyone else help. 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi Maggie
I think that because you had a good amount of eggs fertilised they will try to push for 5 day blasts. That is good news. I think that if there is quite a few that are progressing well (generally more than 5). Than they will push them to 5 day blast. But they may consider it to be better to go for a 3 day transfer (Wednesday)if not so many look like they are doing as well. 
U must be full of nerves. Hope ur ok xxxx


----------



## Jedi35

Yes that makes sense maxi and I think is what they told me the last time I was there. The only thing I'm confused about is that if they were frozen instantly and thawed on Sunday doesn't that make Sunday day1, Monday day 2, Tuesday day 3 and then wed day 4?!


----------



## Maggie27

Hi 

Yes Jedi that what I was thinking too. Nothing he said made sense. I going to phone them tomorrow to confirm all. 

Xxxx


----------



## Maggie27

Hi guys 

Phoned the royal this morning she said if the eggs do go to 5 day blast then transfer date will move too Friday. So I guess I just have to wait and see how the eggs go so it could be wed or Friday transfer date. 

This is my last day of the sprays and started my gels today. It all coming round fast now  

How are the rest of u girls doing hope all well 

Xxx


----------



## Jedi35

Glad you got some answers Maggie! And you'll be sooo relieved to stop the sprays! Tomorrow is my last day of hols before back to reality. I have a banging headache today- not sure if from drugs or from the heat. Looking forward to being at the stage you are at Maggie- I'm getting impatient  

Hope you other girls are ok? Xx


----------



## Maggie27

Hi Jedi  

My friends and family in Portugal and it sound like it really hot. Feeling a bit down as they away and don't know I going to cope when all the pictures go up and chat about it.  they home tomorrow so hopefully I will get over it soon lol   well at least you getting closer now won't be long  

Maxi hope u ok, is ur next appointment Thursday hopefully u can start the tablets this week. I fine on the now just really exhausted feeling. 

So glad to be raking my last sprat tonight.. Yeah just upping my tablet dose tomorrow and gels .. Roll on et. .. Hope our eggs are ok    

Laura so glad u happy with ur decision.. Good to have u in board to chat with hope u well  

Bella hope u got good news.. Keep in touch  xxx 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi everyone

Maggie yes appointment is this Thursday hopefully will be able to start the tablets as I have continued to bleed which I suppose is a good sign that the lining will be thinner. Yes the fate of our embies will be the next massive hurdle      I am really sick of the down reg now as I get hot flushes all day long. I think once stimms start everything does seem to speed along. 

Jedi r u back from Portugal yet?

Hope everyone is ok. Thinking of u Bella 

Xxx


----------



## Jedi35

Hi ladies,
Tonight is my last night of hols-we fly back early tomorrow. It's been really relaxing and a huge distraction for me. It was nice for me and my husband to have a bit of quality time together too. I feel like it's all waiting for me when we get back. Scan on Friday and then all the rest!

Maxi- good luck on thurs. The bleeding is a good sign- hopefully you'll be ready for the progynova and then fingers crossed we'll all be 2ww buds.

Maggie- are you gonna phone the hosp tomorrow to see how your embryos are doing? They'll be thawed by now and hopefully growing like mad!!

Bella- hope you got the news you wanted

Keep well everyone xx


----------



## Maggie27

Hi gals 

Phoned today and they said they where being thawed tonight so have to phone back in the morning if I want to see how they doing. I aske her would today be at one as I meant to get transfer in wed she said yes. Don't really understand it all lol. 

I have booked 2 weeks off work so last day tomorrow. Hope my transfer day is wed or Friday starting to get impatient. 

My work is a big of nightmare and I work in an open plan office it can get stressful at times and so that why I booked the 2 weeks off. Don't know if it a good thing or not. Anyone any advice. 
I had thought I would rather be at home and go for walks etc rather that by stuck at my office having the pressure of meeting stupid targets everyday. 

Xxxxxcc


----------



## Jedi35

Good idea about work Maggie- you have enough on your plate without being melted by work. I would keep busy tho so you don't dwell on things/ think too much. I would suggest a walk each day, lunch or coffee with friends who know, a DVD box set and whatever things you have been putting off around your house- cleaning that drawer out or sorting through old clothes.

Did you phone today? How did the thaw go?


----------



## Maggie27

Jedi

Hope ur well. 

I phoned today just to check and 10 had been
Thawed. Half survived and 3 have divided I have 
Transfer tomorrow at 1350. 

They putting the best 2 back In. And we have 
4 left in the freezer. 

Hopefully they will explain what happened better tomorrow 
About the thawing. I think I was only to thaw 5 or 6 but maybe 
They needed to use more. 

So I getting the 3 day transfer. 

Happy enough I think. 

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maxi2

Maggie how exciting transfer tomorrow.  I agree with Jedi about work. It's best that u are able to hav control of ur activities over 2ww but just try to fill days with things u like doing. 
I'm feeling really anxious about my one and only frostie. I guess what is meant to be will be.  Hot flushes are continuing with a vengeance  

Jedi do u have a transfer date?

Hope everyone else is ok. 

Xxx


----------



## Jedi35

Yeooo! Great news Maggie! Good luck today- we'll be thinking about you. So you could end up with twinnies on board lol! Let us know how you get on please.

You poor thing Maxi- hopefully you only have another day or two before you take the progynova and the hot flushes stop.

I have a scan on Friday where they check if the lining is thick enough and then hopefully transfer should be the following Wednesday. Based on Maggie's experience seems like it could be anytime the following week! I am really anxious about the thawing process and how they do. I can't even think as far ahead as actually getting pregnant from all this until I know the transfer is defo going ahead. Gotta keep busy but stress free for the next while! I don't go back to work until Monday (and then I'm going off sick from transfer day for a week). They're gonna hate me lol!


----------



## Maggie27

Maxi    Thanks I am excited and nervous now.
Feel a little emotional to be honest. I haven't been 
Able to cry during FET. Just last night and today feel
A bit teary. Should be happy I off work. 

So here I am about to take on the 2ww. 

Maxi I know it nerve wrecking knowing if the eggs 
Are going survive. I was shocked we lost a few hopefully 
They will explain better about that today. 
Just put all your faith into your one little frosty.  
It just the one u need. Xxxxxxxxxxx

Anyone know what I need to do to prepare for transfer. Or how long it will take. 
I think I take my tablets as usual and leave my gel 
Till after xxxxxx

Hope the rest of ya ok. 

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maggie27

Hi Jedi 
Think we must be up at the same time this morning lol. 

Twins lol I would be overjoyed  

From the day your eggs are thawed they will go back 
In on day 3 or 5 from what I hearing. 

Well ask lots of questions today. They Also do transfers 
In the afternoon. So no early start lol 

Will keep you update later today when my babies are In lol  

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Jedi35

From what I hear, the transfer is really quick. Like 15 min appointment. If you have time, I've heard it's good to have acupuncture on the actual day of transfer (doesn't seem to matter if it's before or after). There are a couple of places in belfast that do it- one of them could probably squeeze you in. Other than that, I think you are right- you just have to put your faith in the wee embies that they will do their bit- you have done yours. Oh and put your OH to work- time you put your feet up.

I'll be thinking about you today. I'm sure it'll be a long morning!


----------



## Maggie27

Jedi 

Thanks for all the info. I had reflexology last night 
So prob just do that think I prefer to not have any 
Treatment when the eggs in. Don't want to blàme 
Myself on any thing after. Just a personal thing. 

Just been for a big walk with the woof. Now going to tidy 
The house a bit. 

Really need to shave my legs lol but don't want to use 
To many chemicals on my body this morning. Am I being a freak. 
Too scared to take my nail polish off as well

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maxi2

Not sure about taking tablets or gel Maggie as this is my first FET. Hope u doing ok.


----------



## Jedi35

Well how did it go Maggie?

How are you feeling today maxi?

Xx


----------



## Maggie27

Hi guys

Well embryos are in. They put 2 of the best ones back.

Very quick procedure. You just get up straight after and go they give me a test to take in 14 days think that brings me to the 28th but might wait to try it on the 29th as that our wedding anniversary. 

I felt a bit strange getting up straight after the procedure keep thinking the embryos going to fall out. Going to lye up on the sofa today but think I might go for another walk tomorrow don't want to be stuck in bed or on the sofa to much. 

Hope u all ok xxxxxx


----------



## Jedi35

Good luck Maggie! Welcome to the 2ww. Hopefully me and maxi are just behind you!


----------



## Maxi2

Hi everyone

Maggie congrats on being pupo   . Don't worry about embies falling out I once read that the uterine 'cavity' is not really a cavity as the body does not have empty spaces. Rather it is a 'potential cavity'. Ur embies are snuggled up in there like seeds in a jam sandwich!  Just take it easy now. 

Jedi it's all coming around for u now too.  Good luck for Friday Hun. 

My scan is early tomorrow morning so should know whether I'm ready for the progynovas then. I don't have a great feeling about the thaw, maybe I'm just protecting myself from getting my hopes up. I reckon I'm about a week behind u Jedi so will just have to wait and see and


----------



## Jedi35

Good luck this morning maxi!


----------



## Maxi2

Hi
Well there were still worries about my lining, the nurse had to bring in another nurse to check, they were concerned about what they think is a half cm polyp. They weren't sure tho. After consulting with a doctor they decided I could start the progynova. Quite disheartened already. Just don't feel at all positive.

Now to top it off just tuned in to loose women who will be talking about 3 free goes of ivf on nhs. Get ur fact right as if that ever happens


----------



## Maggie27

Hi maxi 

Don't worry to much I have a fyberoid too is that something similar? My experience is that if they don't think it will work they would be going a head. So maybe your just boarder line on where you need to.. But at least you still going a head. 

Every appointment is a hurdle and gives us something to scan the internet for lol

Sending you big hugs    

Jedi good luck with ur scan to tomorrow you getting so close now. 

My dilemma today is should I be sitting I the sun or not. Was sunbathing away at lunch tine then goggled if I should be and it didn't look I should so my body temp dosnt go up. So now I grumpy sitting in the kitchen  

Hubby away to get me a new parasol for our outside table so maybe I will sit under that lol. 

I had planned to try and get a tan as I won't be getting a spray tan for being bridesmaid next week.  

We get it thought girls.. 

Bella if ya looking in let us know his u are.    

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maxi2

Thanks Maggie you have made me feel better.  I've been so worried thinking about whether I should have a hysteroscopy to remove it,  but that would mean cancelling treatment, waiting up to 6 weeks for the hysteroscopy and them starting all over again.  The hospital did day I should carry on with my treatment, but to be honest I don't have a great amount of faith in them, it's like a one size fits all kinda approach. But I really don't want to delay it so long. Then I looked at hysteroscopy costs in case I have to do it next time (privately) an it is expensive, on average about 2 grand . So am thinking should I just do it now so as I don't have to pay for it myself later. Are the hospital just saving costs

I want to tell myself not to worry, that it is not such a big issue, and they did say there might not even be one but it's lingering at the back of my mind. Don't know what to do at all.

Hope u enjoyed some sun today Maggie. 
Good luck for ur scan tomorrow Jedi, another step closer xxx


----------



## Maggie27

Maxi glad u feel better. If it was a problem they would not have continued with the treatment they pretty strict that way. I think u should deff continue with your treatment as you might always wonder what if.  

I had hysteroscopy and a larposcopy at the same time. I had got a dye test and the blue dye ran through both my tubes but gathered at one side they said they needed to look in to see what the problem was. My both tubes where swollen one more than the other and I had a lot of scarring. They removed what hey could and the dye test ran through during surgery. I went back 3 months after surgery and the dye would nit go through at all and I fainted with pain. To me I think I was worse after the surgery. They knew that whole time I had a fyberoid but they where fine with and it didn't need removed.  I just think sometimes if you get away with out them going inside and moving things about it might be better. But if you come to a time when you have to then u will get the answers ya need.  

Could you see anything yourself in the scan? Like what size it looked? 

Deff continue with your treatment and if it still a problem after then worry then about surgery. 

It takes a good 3-6months to recover after it. I have scars where my 2 ovaries are and my belly button. 

Too scared to enjoy any sun lol. I been reading lots of 2ww stories my head pickeled and it only day 2 lol


----------



## Maxi2

Aaah thanks so much Maggie for sharing what happened with u. I too feel that I don't want any unnecessary prodding about. Also don't want to undergo another general anaesthetic as I was so constipated after the egg collection last time and was looking forward to a lot less stressful treatment this time. And I really do want to continue with treatment now that I have come this far. Another scan next Friday then maybe transfer (if thaw is ok) week after that. 
They did take quite a while on the scan as they could not see anything clearly. They did say if it was a polyp it was small, half a cm. u have put things into perspective gore me, thank u so much. 

The 2ww is torture, do u have an OTD?


----------



## Maggie27

Maxi glad you feeling better about it all. 

Test date is 28th may all bring well but think we going to try and hold out till the 29th that's our 5 year wedding anniversary. 

Jedi good luck tomorrow


----------



## Jedi35

Glad you feel better Maxi. Try not to worry- Maggie is right that if they weren't happy they wouldn't have gone ahead.

I hope you aren't driven mad yet Maggie lol!

My scan went grand this morning (altho I was really nervous). Lining is 9mm so they are thawing the embryos on Monday. It was dr Williamson- she was really nice and said if there are 2 clear leaders, they'll put them both in on wed but if there is more if a range in development, they will take it to 5 days and put 1 in on Friday. I'm so relieved about the scan but now worrying about the thaw!! It is just one hurdle after another!! What time did you phone at Maggie to see about the thawing?


----------



## Maggie27

Hi Jedi sound good like all going to plan. 

Glad she give you better info than the guy give me. I was to phone on transfer day but I phone the day before. Just to check and they told me I was deff going for 3 day transfer and I don't need to phone back the next say so you could try that or else just wait till transfer day. They do the transfers in the afternoon. Mine was thawed out on a Monday afternoon and and transfered on on the Wednesday afternoon. 

It all nerve wrecking about the thaw but try to enjoy your weekend and worry next week lol 

Had a friend round today for a few hours we sat out the back in the sun. So has took my mind off it. Don't feel anything today which is freaky but hey that's the 2ww  

Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jedi35

Thanks Maggie- glad to hear you've been enjoying the sunshine!

I am absolutely busted today! I didn't sleep very well last night and once I got home (at about lunchtime) I just basically passed out in the sofa.


----------



## Jedi35

Morning ladies- how is everyone today? Last day of nasal sprays today-woohoo!


----------



## Jedi35

Just phoned hospital- they have thawed my embryos and 10 of the 13 survived. Don't know anything yet about quality or whether they have started to develop but am very relieved. Have to phone again in the morning!


----------



## Maxi2

Wow amazing news Jedi. Keeping my fingers crossed for u Hun
Xxxx


----------



## Maggie27

Jedi that's brilliant news very excited for you... Not long till transfer xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi Jedi
Any news this morning?
Xx


----------



## Jedi35

Hi

I phoned the hospital again this morning but they just told me that 10 have thawed and that they don't look at them in between so wouldn't know any more until tomorrow morning. At least I get a day off from worrying! 

Not long til your scan now maxi! And Maggie how is the 2ww going? 
Xx


----------



## Jedi35

Hi
Well it's been a crazy couple of days. My lovely granny died on Tuesday night   and I spent all day yesterday at my mum's house at the wake. (Same again today). I phoned the hospital yesterday morning and they said my embryos are doing well and that they want to take them to blasto stage on Friday (altho they couldn't give me specifics about numbers or quality because the embryologist who looked at them was in a procedure when I called). It means I have my granny's funeral on Friday morning and the transfer in the afternoon. Not exactly the relaxing few days I'd hoped for!

Hope you ladies are both well xx


----------



## Maxi2

Oh Jedi so sorry to hear about ur granny. My dad died last December and it still hurts very much. I miss him. And have a lot of regrets. This treatment really has provided me with a lot to look forward to so I hope it is the same for u. 

Great news on them pushing for blasts. Good luck for tomorrow  

I have another scan tomorrow to check if lining is ready for transfer. Maybe transfer will be scheduled for next week. Still worried about thaw. Have been feeling quite uncomfortable lately, sharp twangs, very bloated.  
Maggie hope ur 2ww is going ok.


----------



## Jedi35

Thanks Maxi it's been a really busy couple of days. I think I have made 1000 cups of tea for people and then the funeral was this morning. I will really miss my granny. So sorry to hear about your dad too. They'll be watching over us as we go through this treatment though.

I had my transfer this afternoon. I am really delighted to reach this stage and we had a hatching blastocyst put in. We have to ring in the morning to see if another couple of early blastos are viable for re-freezing which I am hopeful about. I went for acupuncture afterwards and am now having a wee lie down.

Maxi- how did your scan go?
Maggie- not much longer for you to wait now!


----------



## Maxi2

That'd great news Jedi. Congrats on being pupo!!!  It would be great if you get get more blasts to refreeze. Makes anymore cycles so much easier.  

My scan went well today. Lining is at 9mm so transfer is booked for Thursday. I can't see I feel excited or anything cuz it does all depend  on thaw.  Feel so anxious and small so snappy. There have been quite a few family functions (in laws) and I just can't stand it. I'm boycotting the usual Friday egg together and mother in laws as last week my sis in law dished out some words of wisdom about how even those with kids complain and those without do. I held my tongue but now wish i had told her to shut her insensitive mouth. Some people really are full of ****. Sorry I do feel like I'm on the edge at the moment. 

Maggie how u doing, haven't heard from u in a while.

Xxx


----------



## Jedi35

Brill news maxi- celebrate every hurdle. You now have a transfer date! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. 'Advice' is the worst- and you can't tell in laws to mind their own business! I told my sister-in-law that my ivf process was not up for discussion and that I would tell her if I had any news and now she is afraid to ask at all!

My other blastos did not make it to refreezing so it's all or nothing with this little guy we have put in- yikes!

Only a few more days for you Maggie- fingers crossed!


----------



## Maggie27

Hi guys 

Sorry my family wedding was on Friday and whole week up to it was hecti.com

Jedi very sorry to hear about ur granny   .. You have had your transfer yeahhhh when is your test date and how are you feeling... If i can give you any advice.. Rest up the first week and then pretty much back to normal after that. I still off work which has been great for my mental state anyway. I am sure this has all been stressful for u with ur granny.. But just keep strong  xxxxxxx

Maxi .. Yeah you have ur transfer date this week.  How exciting.. You should start planning what you can do next week when u resting. I cleaned out cupboards and went through my bills and paper work etc.. Things I never have time to do when working full time. Went for walks everyday. 

Maxi & Jedi on my first week I spent 15 mins a day laying on the floor with relaxing music of utube and just breathed in and out.. Crazy but relaxing. 


So a brief of what's been happening.  

First week a few twinges nothing much 
Second week my sisters wedding I was bridesmaid and we where away for 3 days. 
Second week had no time to think about it at all. Which has been great as now I 3 days away from testing. 

Have noticed af like cramps the past few days,. Not sure if it a bad or good sign. 

On Saturday I felt faint but I had no sleep that night before cause the whole wedding came back to the place where we where staying and they where so noisy till 8 am in the morning. So not sure if it a symptom or not. I am super knackered but not sure if it just the tablets. 

Everyone boozed for 3 days so it was long for me not drinking but still had fun. 

I deff don't feel much different.. Boobs a little sensitive but not sure if that cause I keep looking to see if they different when undressing. 

Deff super knackered but this week has been manic and the tablets made me terid from before transfer.  

I honestly think I will not know till the test. I can test on wed but waiting till Thursday till wedding anniversary. 

Starting to get really nervous..


----------



## Jedi35

Good to hear from you Maggie and glad the wedding went well. 3 days is no time and hopefully it's a good sign that your test date falls on your anniversary. Af-like pains seem to be v common because of the progesterone so try not to worry (easier said than done lol)

I'm feeling twinges and v slight pains in my ovaries with a sharper pain for a couple of seconds the day before yesterday. Otherwise nothing really so far. I go back to work tomorrow (I've been off since Wednesday) and altho I'm dreading it, it will be a welcome distraction so I don't drive myself mad! 

I am now really scared that it won't work because we have really gotten our hopes up now and will be a bit lost if it's bfn. 

Maxi- Thursday will be a big day for you too. Fingers crossed for you both xx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi all
How u doing today Jedi? I know exactly how u feel about being anxious, we really do have all our 'eggs' in one basket. And it's the natural thing to do yo get our hopes up.  It's hard. Thanks for the top about what to say to nosy inlaws, might try that!

Maggie good to hear from u. Really feel for u, I remember as test date approached last time, I physically felt sick with anxiety as it loomed closer as it was literally the first time ever I had done a pregnancy test.  Hope ur bearing up ok. 
I just want Thursday to hurry up and get here so I can know one way or the other as to whether my embie baby has survived. Nerve wracking!!!


----------



## Maggie27

Hi all 

Jedi how u feeling today? I know how u feel about having hopes up, I feeling excited but I know tomorrow's test could change that in a flash.      

Maxi.. Yeahhhh tomorrow is ur transfer is it all going to plan? How are ur little
Eggs doing      

So today is my test date...  but just to add pressure I waiting till tomorrow morning to test.. So nervous.. My husband been at me all day to test but I won't test till the morning time so it we will have to wait till tomorrow.. Keep forgetting he is dying to know too.. Kinda forget that sometimes. Think he will so so gutted if it dosnt work. So will we both I god I hope it has worked waited 5 long years for this       

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Maggie27

Will deff be letting ya know in the morning how I get on.. 

Don't think I could have coped with out this wee group... 

I had a look at a two week wait group but there was so many people in it and hard to keep up with everyone.. 

I also think it better not to look at all the symptoms you have as it can wreck ur head and everyone's body is different.


----------



## Maxi2

Hi
Maggie I'm so nervous for u!!! Keeping my fingers crossed xxx

I'm working myself up into a right state about tomorrow's thaw. Had a horrible night arguing with hubby but feel so hurt right now, don't even know if he remembers about tomorrow's transfer. I will go by myself if he doesn't wake up in time (he works nights). I've inly got the one embie. Who knows what tomorrow holds. I too will keep you posted. 
Hope ur going well Jedi 
Xxxx


----------



## Jedi35

Omg!! So close!! My nerves are wrecked for you two never mind myself!
Tomorrow will defo be a big day and I'll be thinking about you both and hoping for the best. Maxi- 1 is all you need. Also it's totally understandable to have a wee fight with your other half- don't forget our hormones are all over the place! You'd be a saint not to lose the rag at some point!!

Maggie- can't believe your willpower waiting until tomorrow. I hope your news is worth waiting for and you guys have the best anniversary present!

As for me, I'm just driving myself even madder than usual! I went back to work though which was a big distraction. I am tired, bloated and need to pee a lot but I know not to read into anything cos the progesterone does all that anyway regardless of the result. We have definitely got our hopes up for the first time though- I hope they don't come crashing down on Monday morning (our official test date).

Keep well girls xx


----------



## Maggie27

Morning girls 

Maxi good luck for today will be thinking about u. 
I had a huge row with the hubby right before we went 
Down in the car to get my transfer. So it normal Hun.

Jedi hope u feeling ok today. 

Afm ok done a test and BFP still can't believe it and 
Going to get another test just to confirm. 
Think I in shock and too scared to believe it. 
I so scared to be happy. 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Maxi2

Wow!!!!!!!!
Congratulations           
So happy for u Maggie.  Enjoy what must be a great feeling

I'm off to hospital. He's awake but I can't bring myself to speak to him.  Typical me tho has made him a cuppa!

Congrats again!!!!


----------



## Jedi35

Waaaaaagggghhh!!!! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Maggie27

Awh girls 

Still can't believe it. Went to doctors 
And confirmed the BFP again so now I feel
More convinced.have to continue taking tablets 
And gels so got more from my doctor. 

Such strange feeling, get a scan at the royal 
In 3 weeks so I will prob just worry till then 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Jedi35

That is amazers Maggie! You were so right to hold off until your anniversary- What a celebration you guys will have now! Happy anniversary by the way  

Maxi- hope you get the good news you deserve this morning. Let's hope we make this three for three! (How amazing would that be).

I'm still driven mad and trying to keep myself distracted. Xx


----------



## Jedi35

Also Maggie- I don't think the worry ever goes away. It just changes from 1 thing to the next. You'll be worried about each scan then the birth then the baby (or babies lol!) and then the child...


----------



## Maxi2

What a perfect anniversary present. I was so worried ur gamble might not pay off!  Such good news  .

I've come back from my transfer which went really well. I'm officially PUPO!  The embie was taken out last night and continued to develop. So it's a 3dt and is a compacting morula. Compared to my fresh cycle transfer it was so much better, last time I was severely constipated and it was just awful. I'm happy. 

OTD 12th June  :


----------



## Jedi35

Brill Maxi! Congrats on being PUPO!!

Today has turned out really well for you both!

Xx


----------



## Maggie27

Maxi... Yeah ur wee egg is back in where it belongs. 
Any advice I can give is go for a gentle walks the first week.
I did try to lye and rest a lot but also wanted to keep my 
Circulation moving. So excited for u..

Jedi how r u? Hope u not wrecking ur head 
About symptoms too much. It hard not too
But from what I see on forums is everyone 
Is so different. 

Sending you both baby dust xxxxxxx
Things come in 3s that's us xxxxxxx

Afm feeling sick and more twinges down there. 
Roll on the next 3 weeks to I get a scan. 

We told our parents and sisters tonight. 
Don't want to miss out on sharing our good 
News. If anything god for happens I will deal 
With it as it comes. Going to enjoy this moment. 

My friend is having same problems I going to tell 
Her my news but I no she had a docs appointment 
About it today. I know how I felt finding out 
Other people news. Just want to go about 
It the right waY. Don't want to lose her cause 
Of this I want to help her xxxxxxx


----------



## Maxi2

That sounds like good advice Maggie thank you. I'm so glad I didn't tell everyone this time, only my mom and one of my sisters (I have 5!) know about the transfer. I feel a lot less pressured. I'm gona try to be selfish this time round, do the things I like. 

It must be lovely to tell ur family, I know some people may hold out but I think I would do the same as u. 

How u doing Jedi. When is ur OTD?


----------



## Maggie27

Jedi us your test date on Monday? If it is you so close             

Maxi how u feeling how is you and hubby?  

Afm.. I think this 3 week wait till the scan is going to be longer than 2ww. 
I freaking out incase it all goes wrong at the scan. I think I will be ok if I 
Still feel symptoms. 

I am super terid and have no energy the past few days. Back to work on Monday 
After a good wee stretch off. 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Jedi35

Hi yes my test date is on Monday and I am soooo scared!!!
I have a family party tomorrow during the day so that should go quick enough but today I am just gonna try and sort the house out and stay off google lol! I had a bit of a cry to my mum yesterday which really helped.

Maxi- hope you are doing ok.

Maggie- totally understand your anxiety. Hope the scan goes well. Going back to work will make time fly a bit (especially since you'll be going back with a little secret!)

I will obvs let you know when I know xx


----------



## Maxi2

Aaw good luck Jedi will be thinking of u. I can totally understand getting upset. I feel quite teary and I'm only 2dp transfer!  

Hope ur good Maggie and enjoying the pregnancy glow


----------



## Maxi2

Hi everyone

How u doing?  

I know it's the worst thing to do and I can remember torturing myself last time round but I was wondering about ur 2ww symptoms Maggie!!!!?
In my fresh cycle I was so sore and in a lot of pain that says proms were so different. Also I was resting most of the time.  This time however I don't feel any pain due to it being a frozen cycle and I'm a lot more active, pretty much doing the normal. Not doing heavy lifting eg no vacuuming. I feel a bit bloated and a few pains in what feels like ovaries and feeling a bit sick but I think that's because of progynova cuts I felt sickly the days before et.  
So Maggie..... Any says toms that u can recall??

Xxx


----------



## Maxi2

Sorry supposed to say symptoms


----------



## Maggie27

Hi maxi 

First few days after transfer I didn't feel much a few wee twinges.. It was more the second week I had cramps feeling on and off.. It was like a flutter of cramps they didnt last long I noticed they came more up to the end and felt very period like. The last week I got really terid aswell. But all these things I put down to the progynova. But now when I look back it was proper symptoms. About 3 dates before testing I had felt light headed. After I took the test then I realised my nipples have darkened my breasts have small tiny veins more than usual. At night I get knackered really early even tho I getting a full nights sleep. 

U won't know till u take that test. 

Hope this helps u a bit, it will be over soon and u will no. 

How have u been feeling xxxx


----------



## Jedi35

So I did the test and I am pregnant!!! It is obv v early days but we are delighted!!


----------



## Maggie27

Omg   

That's is amazing news Jedi.. I knew this was the start of a threesome lol.. 

So happy for ya enjoy. 

I back to work today better get up here.. That's put me in a good mood now xxxxxxx


----------



## Maxi2

Wooooow congrats Jedi amazing news           
As u can tell iMovie these dancing bananas!!!

Thrilled for u, u obviously must be over the moon!

Keep us posted on how ur doing.

Afm - I constantly fluctuate from feeling great to feeling really negative hmmmm. But am trying to keep busy.  Got a family function today. 

Did u have any symptoms Jedi?

Xxxxx


----------



## Jedi35

Thanks girls! I can't believe it!

Maxi- I was totally the same, really anxious and switching between hopeful and negative. As for symptoms, it's hard to know which were the drugs and which aren't but on Thursday night (6dp5dt) I got a wee wave of nausea as well as a general nauseous feeling and then got sore boobs 7dp5dt but then they seemed to go away yesterday and I didn't really feel anything except a bit of a headache. Sore boobs back today though.

Distraction is the only thing that works for me- if I have too much time alone to think I google too much and overthink and worry. If I'm distracted then time goes much faster.

Take care xx


----------



## Maxi2

Aah thanks Jedi. I'm bit concerned cuz my boobs not sore. They're fuller but that's cuz of meds. I'm getting twinges and a bit of back pain and am bloated.  I'm 4dp4dt now. I just wish I knew what was going on in there!
Like u said its hard to tell what real symptoms and what's just the meds. Loosing it I think!


----------



## Maggie27

Hi maxi my boobs didn't start getting sore till after I took my test so don't worry too much. 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Maxi2

Thanks Maggie. I'm so restless   As u can probably tell by the time if this post!
Xxx


----------



## Jedi35

Maxi I'm not sure if it's the long days or the drugs or the worry but I'm not sleeping well either. Your otd will be here soon and in the meantime you can talk to me and Maggie when you are feeling anxious. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Maggie27

I am waking super early every morning very unlike me  

Yes just ask us anything maxi we with u too the end of this xxxxxx


----------



## Maggie27

Few questions myself.  

Feel abut sting the past few nights when putting the progestrone gel in. I don't know of I imagining it but I maybe feel I smell a stronger smell done there. Should be worried? 

I also keep getting a spasam in neck the muscles feel quite sore.


----------



## Jedi35

Hi Maggie- dr google seems to say that is normal with crinone gel and it should help if you 'remove any excess' in the mornings after (assuming you use it at night). Sorry I know that advice is gross lol!


----------



## Maxi2

Thanks guys, it's lovely to know I can have my panic attacks on here and u two won't think I'm crazy.  

Maggie maybe ur holding tension in ur neck, it's what I do. Have u tried some relaxation/meditation stuff of if YouTube, I find it helps xxx


----------



## Maggie27

Thanks Jedi think I imagining the smell I actually think my over sensitive nose is even think my urine smells too strong now..  

Maxi thanks for the tip on relaxing music I actually just had a client on and had some relaxing music of utube so might lye on the floor and do heavy breathing lol  

Today I feeling not so preggers it weird I think I just want my scan to confirm it all 

Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi ladies
Are u still doing hpts?


----------



## Jedi35

Haha I did one this morning Maxi! picked up more progynova and crinone gel at boots and had to explain to the pharmacist why the gp had given me that prescription. I also bought 2 more hpts and she just laughed and said 'peace of mind. I understand'.

Maggie try not to worry- but it feels like a long wait for the scan. Do you have a date for yours yet?

Maxi, hope you are doing ok. Xx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi ladies

Jedi I think I would do exactly the same! 

Are u ladies booked in for blood tests for beta numbers?


----------



## Maggie27

I hadn't done any more tests since I found out last Thursday. But I went and bought a digital one there and it showing still postive at 2-3weeks then u add on 2 weeks which would mean I am 5 weeks which should right. So I happy enough now.  

Jedi have no test date yet only sent my letter back on Monday. It said 3 weeks from the test date so I guessing in 2 weeks time now..

Maxi it dosnt say about any blood tests before scan.  

Jedi & maxi are you both at the royal? Xxxxx


----------



## Maxi2

Lol. I'm not even in Ireland.  I joined the thread not realising it was Ireland based!  Sorry.  I didn't want to leave once I started chatting to u, it's such a nice small thread.  I'm from birmingham England. Maybe the luck of the Irish will rub off on me!!!


----------



## Maggie27

Maxi lol.. Ur very welcome no matter where u are  

Yeah it perfect size thread xxxx


----------



## Jedi35

Lol yes of course it doesn't matter where you live Maxi hehe.

Great news re your clear blue test Maggie. Yes I am at the royal as well.

I've woken up with a sore throat which is a bit crap but tfi Friday!!!

Xx


----------



## Maxi2

Guess what guys? A hatrick!!

  

I can't believe.  It's on an internet cheapie.  I'm only 8dp4dt but I gave in and tested.  I think I need to go and get a frer!!!!


----------



## Jedi35

Amazing!!!! 3 for 3!!!!

Absolutely delighted for you maxi!!!!


----------



## Maggie27

Omg that's is amazing    

I knew we could all do it.. 

Congrats maxi that is great news xxxxxxx

Jedi I woke up like I smoked 50 **** lol but now I ok just real, sore throat thus. Lining too xxxx


----------



## Maxi2

Thanks guys

I'm still in shock and so scared.  Last time I tested 10dp3dt, had ever such a faint line that came after the time limit and then faded over the next couple of tests.  This line is nice and strong tho, but I just pray it continues that way.  I think I'll do a digi on OTD but will continue to do cheapies until then


----------



## Maggie27

Maxi just keep testing every few days for piece
Of mind. when is ur test date? 

Jedi have u got ur scan date? Got mine 
Today 16th June. 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi Maggie, thanks. I tested with frer and it was nice and strong and came up pretty much straight away so that was comforting. This is exactly the same day i did the test last time and then it was really faint and took ages to show. My OTD is 12th June.  I'm thinking of booking in a hgc test later on thus week either on OTD or a day after I'll have to pay cuz I won't get through my GP.  What do u think?

Just over a week for ur scan   Bet that will give u peace of mind. How are u both feeling?
Xxx


----------



## Jedi35

Hi
Yes I got my scan date too. Mine is 25th June which isn't really too long to wait. V excited and a bit nervous about it. Also I saw 4 magpies today- 4 for a boy?!

Maggie- yours isn't far away at all! That's fab!

Maxi- on your otd do you get bloods done?

Xx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi Jedi, no they don't do bloods. They given me a hpt to do on Thursday and then I ring them with the result and that's it.  I think they give a scan date 3 weeks from then.

How exciting to have ur scan date!


----------



## Jedi35

Hi ladies, how are you feeling? I'm still really anxious! The worry of the 2ww went away for about 1 day and now I am worried about the scan- even tho it's not for another 2 weeks! Also I switched from taking folic acid to pregnacare multi-vit and it made me feel a bit sick! I took it with breakfast tho so I think if I take it with dinner it shouldn't make me so queasy.


----------



## Maxi2

Hi ladies

Jedi hope ur ok, time does drag doesn't it?! I must say I'm a series poas girl. Do them everyday and am so happy to see them getting nice and dark, yesterday I did a frer and my line came up before and darker than the control! My OTD is still 2 days away, I guess that's my punishment for testing early! I just feel like this is a dream and am so scared I'm gona wake up.  
I just      all our dreams come true

Xxx


----------



## Jedi35

Me too! I've stopped taking hpts. I did 2 on otd and then another 3 in the days after that but now I'm trying to be patient and just wait- 2 more weeks won't kill me! Plus these jumbo sized sore boobs are providing some reassurance!


----------



## Maggie27

Hi guys 

Glad u are all well..  

Everyday is so different some days I super knackered then another I feel ok. The symptom days are deff out weighing the odd days where I feel normal but I just so scared about the scan. 

I kinda feed up taking the progynova tablets and gels can't wait till they stop  

My feeling are just so mixed at the min.. One of our friends has just announced as she over 12 weeks now and my cousin just announced aswell I also noticed a few girls in work it has just put extra pressure on me for everything to go ok. 

My symptoms are exhaustion, sicky feeling in throat at night mainly. Boobs are heavy and sore. I am already 34gg so freaking out if I get any bigger they are just fuller at the min and quite veiny    I don't feel a whole pile down below just know there something going on. A few odd twinges. 

I had an early mc on my first pregnacy when they done a scan they didn't see anything they thought it might be an ectopic as I had lots of oain on right side. But then my bloods started to drop and it was wrote off as early mc. 

I do have damaged tubes so I guessing that was what happened. I so scared of that happening but I guess if it was growing in the wrong place I would be feeling lots of pain.. Freaking out  

Hope this buba sticks


----------



## Maggie27

I have one more test think I going to take it in the morning and then that will be me till the scan on Monday


----------



## Maxi2

Hey Maggie niece to hear from you. I too feel anxious about first scan. I haven't told many people at all, but will tell immediatle family on OTD if everything is still ok on Thursday    

One if my cousins whose been ttc for at least 4 years has just found out she's preggers, I think she's about 3 weeks ahead of me so this time I was actually pleased to hear about a pregnancy without it being accompanied by a sinking feeling, but like u say Maggie it does put that extra bit if pressure on 


Ur scan isn't too far away but I'm sure each day does drag!


----------



## Maggie27

Maxi so glad you keep getting strong positives we can safely say u are preggers lol  

I think it good to tell a close friend or family.  

It all just hard and dosnt get any easier girls what have we let ourselfs in for


----------



## Maxi2

Hi guys. I did blood tests today. I'm 4weeks 3 days and hcg levels are at 940 which has definitely reassured me. Repeat on Friday to check they rise by 66%. 

I have been getting quite a lot if twinges/pulling feelings almost like AF sometimes. It freaks me out.

How u both doing?


----------



## Jedi35

Fab news Maxi- that sounds like a good high level. Definitely reassuring. Good luck for Friday xx

I'm a bit less anxious today- just trying to stay positive!

Can't wait to hear how your scan goes Maggie xx


----------



## Maggie27

Great new maxi  

Jedi hope ya ok I deff get the odd day feeling like I don't feel prreggers anymore   Took a test this morning and didn't even need to wait on the test line.. Quickest positive I have ever seen come up. I have took one once a week from finding out  

Roll on this scan...


----------



## Maxi2

Hi ladies
Hope ur well


Well it's OTD for me and my BFP is still going strong thank God. I called the hospital and scan date is 4th July  . 
I'm so happy I still can't believe this is happening
Xxxx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi ladies
I was wondering if ur hospital told u to do this. When informing the hospital of my BFP they said I need to increase my cyclogest from 2 yo 3 a day and double my progynova tablets from 4 to 8 a day. I had a FET. Did u get asked to do this?


----------



## Jedi35

Hi maxi, I'm on 4 progynova a day (8mg per day) and I take crinone instead of cyclogest. If you aren't sure or are worried about your meds phone the clinic and ask. Congrats on it all being official! Do you have your second bloods today- good luck! Xx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi
Thanks Jedi, I've been reassured by clinic today so feel better.

Yes second bloods came in at 2072 so am pleased with that!

How r u doing?


----------



## Jedi35

Great news about your second beta Maxi!

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Maggie- you'll be able to find out if you've got two on board and see at least one lovely heartbeat!

Afm I'm just taking it easy. I've been feeling pretty nauseous for the last few days but not actually sick. I don't really mind- helps me feel like the bump is doing ok!


----------



## Maxi2

Hi ladies
Jedi I say the more symptoms the better! When is ur scan date?

Maggie wish u luck for tomoz xxxxx


----------



## Jedi35

Hi maxi- yes I'm also hoping the more symptoms the better! My scan is on 25th so 10 more days. X


----------



## Maggie27

Hey guys 

Thanks for best wishes tomorrow... Hope all goes well   

Hope you all well, will let ya know how I get on xxxx


----------



## Jedi35

Well Maggie- how did you get on? Xx


----------



## Maggie27

Hey guys 

Sorry late post here had to go to work after so only getting to right on now. 

Well we have one little baby it looks like a little blob with a heartbeat pumping away. 

Was so nervous all morning was crying and couldn't think straight but we just so lucky there was a little baba in there.  

Got 3 pictures they done an internal scan. 


Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maxi2

Wow amazing u must be sooooo relieved!!

What an experience it must have been!


----------



## Jedi35

Fab news! I'm sure you are relieved Maggie!


----------



## Jedi35

Maggie- do you have to keeps taking the progynova and the gels? X


----------



## Maggie27

Jedi I can stop the tablets and gels now but she told me some people like to come off them gradually. So today I only took 6mg instead of 8mg tablets and didn't take a gel last night. Going to take a gel every other and keep cutting it down slowly. Prob best instead of just stopping everything.  

Jedi/maxi how all ur symptoms? Mine have got worse just feel a constant sickness really doing feel good at all. I can stick it but it just not nice. Plus the weather here so hot think it making me worse.  

Was just thinking today how far we have all come from the start. Think I can hardly believe it all real lol


----------



## Maxi2

Aaah I can't believe it either, who would have guessed. Now I just pray mine and Jedi scans go ok too.  
I haven't got many symptoms at all.  Bit nauseous but not much at all.  Still get few AF pains in evenings.  Boobs are fuller but not sore.  Bit more veiny.  Today I feel a bit under the weather, have a bit of a ahead ache.  I'm 5+2 today. Can u remember how u felt this early on?

Xxx


----------



## Maggie27

I   both ur scans go well too  

My symptoms where 

Sore boobs but inky got worse as weeks went on
Feeling sicky and faint but just wee bits here and there
Odd wee flutter like af down below every so often 
My smells are really sensitive 
Some days I woke up and didn't feel preggers 
Boobs are really veiny 
Have to go to bed and lye down every night after work 

I took a test every week up to scan. 

Everyone is different tho so don't worry to much. 

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maxi2

Aaah thanks Maggie


----------



## Maxi2

Wow amazing scan pic!!!!!


----------



## Jedi35

Hi- class scan pic Maggie! I'm sure it makes it all feel a bit more real!

Since 5w 4 days I've been feeling nauseous and my boobs have been sore since otd but they don't seem veiny really. Also I am exhausted and I think I can smell more but it's hard to tell.

I really hope mine and maxis scans go well too!!

Xx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi Jedi nice to hear from u 
I feel a bit reassured now, I'm just not feeling major symptoms. I suppose I'm bit early tho. 5 weeks 3 days today!  Looking forward to the 6 week mark!
Not long for ur scan next week


----------



## MISSY97

Hi can any of u girls help I'm Dr for fet do you get af before you start the tablets? 
I haven't had one yet and start tabs on Tuesday? At RFC.


----------



## Jedi35

Hi Missy, if you are in any way unsure, just give the nurses a quick ring. They are v helpful. Although it's frustrating to add further delays into a long process, I think that all it would mean would be staying on the sprays a bit longer. Hope everything goes well for you x


----------



## MISSY97

Thanks will give them a wee ring r they open in Saturdays?


----------



## Maggie27

Hi missy97

If you look back at page 3 & 4 for this thread my af didn't come right up till the end or maybe even a few days late. I phoned the clinic and they give me a few extra days for it to come and if it didn't come they where bringing me down for blood tests. It then came so try and be patient. I know it hard but finggers crossed it comes.   

Every wee stage is stressfull Hun just give us a shout if u need anymore help. 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## MISSY97

Thanks girls am up in the clinic for a scan and bloods in the morning got through to the nurses this morning. Thanks. X


----------



## Maggie27

Is ur scan tomorrow Jedi? Just guessing the 25th sticks in my head. 

Maxi how u getting in? 

Missy hope ur af came? 

Xxxx


----------



## Jedi35

Hi- yes Maggie tomorrow morning eek! I have been soo nauseous this week- especially in the evenings. Can't stomach anything more than dry toast for dinner. I'm really looking forward to the scan but still anxious at the same time.

Have you completely stopped the drugs Maggie- did you notice any difference?

Hope you are all keeping well xx


----------



## Maggie27

O so excited for ya Hun. I am eating like a horse and feeling so terid hope it passes. 

Yeah it scary but all worth it. I back to feeling anxious again for my next scan have not got the date yet but I guessing from what I hear 10 week scan which would be around the 7th July. 

I done to 2mg progynova a day and a gel every 2 days. I prob could stop now but I bit scared to stop. What do u think u will do? 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Maxi2

Oh wow. Good luck for tomoz Jedi xxx
I've been really ill with a cold and my sinuses are constantly blocked. A bit more nausea but nothing significant. Roll on 4th July 

Xxx


----------



## Jedi35

Hi lovelies! 
Great news- scan went well and we got to see the wee heartbeat on the screen and got a couple of wee pics to take away with us  

Maggie- I am going to do the same thing as you and wean myself off the drugs slowly.

Maxi- not long now- just over a week!!


----------



## Maggie27

That's great news Jedi   So happy for ya. 

Just u next maxi xxxxxxx


----------



## Maxi2

Aah Jedi great news! U must be so relieved. Yes counting down the days, just feel so run down at the moment!


----------



## Maxi2

Hi ladies
I was just wondering if u could share ur thoughts. I'm 6+6 today but I woke up feeling distinctly not pregnant. Boobs not particularly sore today and not feeling nauseous at all.  Is this normal? Just feeling quite anxious.  How r u guys going?
Xx


----------



## Maggie27

Hi maxi 

This is totally normal I have been feeling like that. Some days I seem to feel good are the days I worrying I have no symptoms but believe me they will come back. 

I would only start worrying if u where bleeding or don't feel any symptoms again. 

I feel really fought at the min. Constant sickness I even booked toddy after I ate an apple. When is ur next scan maxi next week??  


Xxxxxx


----------



## Maxi2

Aaw thanks Maggie. I'm feeling much "better" today, as in feeling symptoms again. Think I just want the scan done with now. These last few days have been going incredibly slow an stupidly I've been reading up on stuff about blighted ovums 😔. Also been having dreams that I'm actually not pregnant, I know it's just the anxiety, I wish I could just zoom past these next couple of days. 

Sorry ur feeling so rough, but it's a great sign that things are progressing nicely


----------



## Jedi35

Glad to hear you are feeling rotten again Maxi lol! Good luck with your scan tomorrow- I'm sure it'll be a real relief for you. Let us know how you get on please!

Maggie- have you got your date for your next scan yet? How far along will you be then?

Afm, I am still weaning myself off the drugs and still have nausea most of the day. Only got my referral from gp to royal yesterday so I think I'll have to wait a bit for my next scan. Hopefully not too long tho.


----------



## Maxi2

Hi ladies

Scan went great today, saw the lovely heartbeat and the nurse said everything looked great!  I'm so relieved as I'm not feeling that many symptoms!

Like u say Jedi, now it's the wait for the next scan     For us all
Xxx


----------



## Maggie27

Hi 

Maxi that is great so happy for u. So we have all done it so proud of us  

So glad u over that hurdle maxi.. Now I starting our next hurdle I gave my 10 week scan on Wednesday morning. So nervous but just glad it getting closer. 

Hope u have a lovely weekend maxi enjoying ur wee baba xxxxx

Hope all good with u Jedi. 


Xxxxxxx


----------



## Jedi35

Fab new maxi! I've been think about you today. I definitely feel more relaxed since the scan and less nervous although I don't think it'll ever go away completely. As each week passes I'm getting ever so slightly more confident. I've heard that the next scan is lovely though cos it actually looks like a baby rather than a blob with a heartbeat!

Xx


----------



## Maxi2

Thanks guys xxxx
Wow Maggie 10  weeks already! R u doing a private scan? I quite like the thought of getting a 10 week scan. 

Jedi I'm absolutely over the moon!  Yes next wait now!


----------



## Maggie27

Hi guys 

They scan u at 10 weeks now. I just assumed it was 12 weeks but my friend is few weeks more than me and she said it was 10 weeks. Then when I got my date it works out I will just over 10 weeks. 

Where will ur hospital be mine is craigavon area hospital 

Xxx


----------



## Maxi2

Oh I hope that I get a 10 week scan as well then.  My hospital will be somewhere in Birmingham but need to speak to my GP about that.

Look forward to hearing about ur next scan
Xxxx


----------



## Maggie27

Hi guys 

Had my scan today and see the wee baby it is quite amazing. Heard the heart beat and seen it wiggle about. 

Due 02 February 

Xxxx


----------



## Maxi2

Brilliant news Maggie, how exciting!  I can't believe we've come so far, it really I'd amazing xxxx


----------



## Jedi35

Brilliant news Maggie! I am going to the Royal but haven't got my scan date yet. V excited. Hope you are both well xx


----------



## Jedi35

Hi lovelies, how are you keeping? Maxi- have you got a scan date yet? Mine is 1st August so I'll be 12weeks and 5 days- seems like ages to wait! Feel a bit less sick now and I think my tummy is starting to go a bit rounder than before. Xx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi ladies
Jedi I'm still waiting for my scan date,however did have a private scan done a couple of days ago. It was amazing to see how much baby has developed. I'm 10 weeks 3 days now and we could see it wriggling about, moving it's fingers even! It was in 3d. Absolutely amazing!

I can definitely see a little bump and it's so nice when family comment on it!  I'm still not great with food but last couple if days nausea seems to have eased up. 
1st of August will come round in no time, bet u'll be so relieved past the 12 week mark. 

Xxx


----------



## Jedi35

Hi Maggie and Maxi
Had my 12 week scan on Friday there and everything went well. The baby was waving it's wee arms about! Can't believe the difference since the 7 week scan! Anyway due 9th feb. Hope you are both well x


----------



## Maggie27

Hi Jedi 

That's great news.. I due the 02 February   I just over 14 weeks now. Hard to believe. 

I had been quite sick but I have felt my energy is back the past few days and the sickness is lifting. Now today I got a thumping sore head a few stomach pains so might just run it buy the doctor tomorrow. 

I had my scan at 10 weeks and now my next one not till September which feels like forever away. 

At the minute I would just like a wee bit of reassurance there a wee baby still in there. The worry never ends. 

Maxi hope u keeping well. 

Xxx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi Maggie and Jedi
Glad to hear ur scan went well Jedi, I've got mine  this Friday, I'll be 12+5. I'm still feeling nauseous but am eating a bit better. I did roast chicken last night, big mistake I was sick all night and just could not get rid of the smell in the house. I wing be doing that again!  I'm just loving my little bump and really still can't believe the miracle going on inside me  

Feel nervous about Friday but just   All will be well. 

I'll update soon xxx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi ladies
Had my 12 week scan on Friday and everything went well. I'm measuring at 13 weeks + 3 and got a due date of 10 th February. So exciting!


----------



## Jedi35

Brill news Maxi! We'll be baby buddies- my date is the 9th. How are you both feeling? I'm still vomiting but hope it'll pass in the next week or two x


----------



## Maxi2

Hi ladies
Thought I'd pop on and say hi.  Hope ur doing alright and the wait for the 20 week scan isn't too unbearable. Mine is booked for the 20th September. 
I'm feeling much better than before but do still have bouts of nausea now and again. I often feel very bloated like my skin is being stretched out! It's better when I apply some bio oil on it esp after a shower. We've just got back from Wales, it was a lovely break we'd went for my mums 60th. Was so relaxing. I was bit nervous about swimming but once I got in I just loved it (I am such a water baby!). I'm hopefully gona start aquanatal classes next week. How do u ladies feel about having baths? I've stuck to showers so far but do miss a nice soak!

Anyway hopped ur. both doing well xxxx


----------



## Jedi35

Hi Max, nice to hear from you. I'm keeping well now thanks. Finally stopped puking at 15 and a half weeks so am delighted!  I had a midwife appointment on Friday and heard the baby's heartbeat through a Doppler which was lovely- v fast!

My 20 week scan is on 24th sept and I can't wait altho am anxious already! Going on hols for a week to Spain on the Friday for a wedding so hopefully can relax.

As for swimming/baths, I'm not a big bath fan much prefer showers anyway but I am looking forward to going swimming again. I haven't really done anything since I've been feeling sick but am keen to start swimming again.

Take care xx


----------



## Maggie27

Hi guys 

Hope u both r well. I am usually the first to start on our next scans. Had my 20 week today was so nervous as from 14 weeks I have been feeling great. So much energy. I am also very neat bump wise so was nervous and excited just to make sure there was something in there. Abt 2 weeks ago I started to feel some movement but because it my first time I was never sure what it really was. It feels like wind or little popping sensations and was getting stronger each week. 

But I must of been right as we seen the baby today, I seen it yawn and it's arms and legs moving around. Seen and heard the heartbeat again. The scan is pretty quiet as they have to check for certain things and it did seem quite long. But all seemed ok with our baby in the end. So I quite settled now. I have another scan in nov but as long as I keep feeling movement I happy enough. The measurement of the baby all tied with our dates 02 February. So all good. 

I hope u girls are keeping well.. It amazing how far we have come. 

We should exchange emails before the babies are born then we can give each other tips on having new borns 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Maxi2

Aaah that's great news Maggie. Got my scan this Saturday can not wait!  I've been feeling a few movements, it's more like wave motions. Must have been amazing to see it yawn wow.  
I too have a neat little bump and am urging it to grow!  
Great idea about emails, we definitely should keep in touch seeing as we shared such an amazing journey and it's only just begun. 

Have a great time on ur hols Jedi - am jealous but simply can't afford it due to major renovations we've decided to do on the house!! Dh has told me they'll be done by December. The thinking is better to do it now rather than once baby arrives.  Hmmm...I wonder if I'll still feel like that in a months time.

Xxx


----------



## Maggie27

Hi guys 

How you keeping. Sorry it been so long since I have spoke. I think I did get one of ur emails but I get so much trash in email I have lost the email ya sent me  

If you up for it send me ur emails again and we can group message. 

I on maternity leave now and I due in 2 weeks  

Let me know how u guys r, or if anyone has had there baby yet.. U never know lol 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Maxi2

Oooh lovely to hear from u Maggie. Same here with emails, since I'm not working anymore I hardly ever check mine. It's getting really close for us now hey. My baby still quite high, I'll be 37 weeks on Tuesday so am hoping baby drops soon as it's getting quite uncomfortable!  Work on our house will not be completed in time for baby so that's a real shame and it's been quite stressful, but looking forward to moving in with our precious little bundle! 
It must be great to be on maternity leave now, hope ur keeping well. Ur edd was early feb wasn't it?
Xxx


----------



## Jedi35

Hi ladies!
Yep I am 37 weeks now and v excited/nervous! My baby is measuring quite big so I think they are going to induce me early but I have to go on Friday for them to decide. I still have a list of stuff to do in the house to get ready for bubs but I am also v tired so I tend to do one thing on my list then have a wee rest.

Glad you are both keeping well. Maxi- shame you couldn't get into your house sooner but now that you are this close to giving birth I'm sure moving is the last thing you want to do!

Defo keep me posted on any baby news!! I forget- do you know if you are having girls or boys?
Jedi x


----------



## Maxi2

Hi Jedi 
Lovely to hear from u.  I know what u mean about being tired, not being able to sleep for more than a couple of hours doesn't help either. My baby too is measuring big, above the line!  Which is scaring me a bit . 
I'm having a girl  . We've even decided on her name. Maya    
Xxx


----------



## Jedi35

Aww gorge! Love the name. We have picked a girls name and a boys name but don't know what we are having yet. I think it is a girl tho but I've never been very good at predicting these things!

My baby has been above the line for weeks as well- it's a bit of a relief to hear of someone else with a giant baby too lol!

Take care and get those feet up! X


----------



## Maggie27

Hi girls 

Great to hear from yas. Still in shock how far we have came. My Edd us 02 feb. 

So far baby is just on the line for its size each week but then the midwife had me a week behind when she manually measured me at my GP. 
About 3 weeks ago at my scan the said the baby was about 6lb 10. It just all such a rough guide. 

Would love to be getting induced, I have one more midwife appt on the 26th and then a final scan 2 days after Edd. Hope I go before then. 

I don't know the sex either. That is a beautiful name maxi. I am thinking Molly for a girl and bobby for a boy. 

Think I have most things prepared. We done loads to our house to finish it off. Then have our pram and nursey done up. I would have liked to have some savings left but we have spent any savings we had which us kinda stressing me out. Have the hubby's head done in. 

What pram gave u guys got? I got a red uppa baby vista. 

My friends and family had a surprise baby shower for me on Friday night. Was lovely to catch up with everyone. Got loads of essentials too like nappies and wipes and baby grows etc. 

I took 4 weeks of before my due date. The first 2 have been great.. Coffee dates and nice lye ins. But now into my 3rd week I starting to feel like I just want it over I feel disgusting lol.. So close I know 

How u guys feeling about birth? 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi guys
How r u lovely ladies doing. Thought I'd check up on u seeing as ur both past ur edd!!
Love those names Maggie. 
I've got 4 days to go and am getting very impatient!


----------



## Maggie27

Hi guys 

Gt some amazing news... Had my wee son bobby on the 07 feb 2015 he weighed
10lb 4  

Just can't start to tell u how amazing he is and how special it all is. U will both find out very soon. 

It very emotional writing this as I no what we have all been through to get here and I can finally write that a have a son. 

I had a natural birth, had to be induced and because he was so big I had forceps. But it all worth it girls.. Can't wait to here ur exciting news xxxxx


----------



## Maxi2

Oh my God Maggie!!! Congratulations!!!!!  I have such a big smile on my face, what amazing news    . 
Wow 10lb, that is one big baby! Well done for a natural delivery. So u were a good few days over ur due date, that's reasuring as I'm past mine too now! 
I can't imagine how u must be feeling, can't wait to experience it.  How r u finding everything, do u intend to breast feed? How was ur labour?
Wishing u all the best in these hard coming weeks.


----------



## Jedi35

Congratulations! That is fab- a gorgeous new man in your life just in time for valentine's day 😍

I also have news! I had a baby girl on Sunday 8th feb born by emergency section after an induction that didn't really get too far. She is the best thing in the world! She was 9lb 14oz and we are both doing well.

One more to go and then we will have a hat trick of wee stunners


----------



## Maxi2

Aaaw congratulations Jedi.  Wow we have some big babies going on, I'm sure mine will be on the heavy side too!  Hope ur emergency section wasn't too traumatic!

Who would have thought it hey, it still feels unreal.  Maybe when I'm holding her in my arms I'll finally be able to accept she's real!

Xxx


----------



## Maggie27

Congrats Jedi u went the day after me.. So happy for u and hope u doing ok.. Hope u recover quickly... It really is an amazing feeling. 

Maxi can't wait to hear ur news. I tried breast feeding for 5 days and it just wasn't for me or baby. I on bottles now. Every1 is different tho,u will no what best suits u and baby. 

I had a long labour got all drugs and epidural then forceps delivery. He was just so big. I was sore for a week after but feeling great now. 

Xxxx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi ladies!
I finally made it!! Baby Maya was born last Saturday 21.2.15 weighing 8.3lbs. I still feel so emotional and thankful that I am finally a mum. Still can't believe she is real. I have tears in my eyes even writing this. In the cruel and harsh world of infertility it is amazing we have been so blessed  .
Xxxx


----------



## Maggie27

Congratulations maxi so happy for you..  

A little girl I am sure u can't stop looking at her. How did ur labour go? And how u end up feeding her? 

Such a journey for us all but we got there in the end  

So that's it girls we all made it.. The famous last 3.. We are all mummy's now. 

2 girls and a boy  

I never thought any treatment would work fir me and I deff thought fet would lesson my chances.. But it has proved me wrong when I look at us now.. Amazing 

My little boy is 1 month tomorrow... Crazy

Xxxx


----------



## Jedi35

Aww fab maxi! I missed this reply and just came on here to see if you had updated. How did you get on? All settled in at home now? Congratulations!!

My big girl is now 6 weeks old and is 12lb 11oz. I'm such a proud mummy. She still doesn't sleep more than 3 hours at a time at night but I don't even mind cos she is so cute! Love taking the pram out walking!

Yes- 3 miracle babies! Advice to others is defo to keep believing it can happen and not to lose heart. Xx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi ladies
I was induced in the end as was past my due date and waters had already broken. After 12 hours of labour I was told it was going to be a c section. They took me down theatre and administered spinal block but thankfully were able to get her out with forceps. It was amazing and doctors were great.  

I am trying to breast feed but she is so hungry and needs top ups with formula so am but disappointed about that.  She too will not sleep for more than three hours. Mostly it's about 2 hours at a time.  We still have not moved back in yet but the house is looking amazing and I can't wait to begin our new lives!
Hope u laides are doing well and are not too tired.  
Xxxx


----------



## Jedi35

Lol at the sleeping. My little missy only sleeps for 3 hours during the day. At night we are lucky if it is 2 hours between feeds! Fab to hear you are doing well.

Try not to be disappointed about the feeding, as long as lovely Maya is growing big and strong it doesn't really matter that she needs the top ups. I know that mummies can feel strongly about feeding but just remember you are doing a fab job and take each ounce she puts on as a measure of that!

Once you get settled back into your house it'll be amazing- your life as a new wee family will seem a bit more real! 

I am b/feeding my wee girl and am trying to express a bottle every day so she will still take a bottle. (My main aim for this is that I want my parents to be able to mind her for a wedding we are going to in July). First the pump broke and now She is having other ideas lol! She finally took it today (reluctantly). Think I just have to persist until she's happy with it.


----------



## Maggie27

Hi girls 

Glad 2 here u all doing well. 

I was induced aswell maxi.. I had to get forceps aswell.. I had an epidural but it weared off by the time they pulled him out with forceps 😫 I found it all trumatising. 
My wee man didn't get it easy either his wee face was all bruised etc but cleared quite quickly. 

Bobby is sleeping/eating every 4 hours. The past week he more alert during the day so I have some play time with him and then he falls a sleep. We putting him down at 11pm and he sleeping to 7am so we getting a good bit of rest now. He was 7 weeks yesterday. 

I bottle feeding him as bf didn't work out for me. We using Aptamil

I know it a tad early to be thinking this but I have 4 frozen  eggs left and was thinking of doing an FET again next year. Just wondered did u guys have any left? Xxxxx


----------



## Maxi2

Wow Maggie, ur little man is in a great routine.  Oh to be able to sleep throughout the night!  Maya wakes up every 2-3 hours.  If she has a block of 3 hours I find I feel much better but the 2 hour blocks wear me down. I breast feed throughout the night and do a mix of BF and bottle through the day. 
We didn't have any frosties left, but like u am also thinking about number two maybe next year. I really can't leave it too late as I'm 36 and can practically hear the tick tock tick tock!!


----------



## Maggie27

I think bottle feeding deff helps get a routine going.. We just never let him sleep past 4 hours and now he pretty much knowsit feeding time every 4 hours. My last feed is 11pm then he usually has a wee moan about 4am then I put his dummy in and That him over till 7am.  

My feeds go like this 

Start 7am
11am
3pm 
7pm 
11pm 
7am 

I want to get 7am as a start every morning so he used to that when I go to work 
Then make 7pm bed time where I change him into sleep suit.. Then 11pm the last feed of the night.. I hope to eventually drop the 11pm feed and he will sleep 7pm to 7am.. But that a good bit down the line.. I don't mind if some of the times change during the day but like to stick 7am and 7pm

I am sure with breast feeding u more on demand.. I am sure it hard work but at least u are doing the best for your baby by bf.. It just didn't work for me.. But I take my hat off to all mums who are doing it.. It a great achievement.. 

How are you feeling yourself I thought I was feeling back to normal but have some twinges in my stomach and just don't feel right. Got some bloods etc so waiting on results. Think it just by bidy going back to normal.. My back hurts so much I feel like I ache all over lol... 
I 32 this year so I think I will use my frosties next year.. Going to contact them xmas time as I know it takes a few months to get it all started.. I know FET now as long as the full procedure. I know I need to use them up but also scared of the whole fertily journey again.. But has to be done. 

Xxxx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi lovely ladies how r u doing?
Hope ur settling into motherhood ok. I'm still pinching myself at times when I look at Maya.  Such a miracle, takes my breath away!  
As for bfeeding, it's getting less and less, but she seems very content in formula. Only woke up twice last night. But I'm going to persevere, hopefully will be back home by end of next week, then I can feel free to whizz them out at a drop of a hat!
Like u Maggie, I still don't feel my body has recovered, if I have had a particularly active day my back, legs and neck will really hurt. Also I still feel a lot of pressure 'down there'. Hopefully will get better.  I'm also still bleeding slightly which I think I should see the doctor about. 
Maya is now 10lbs and 11 ounces. She is measuring as a long baby, above 90th centile. 
Lots of love xxx


----------



## Jedi35

Hi ladies! Glad to hear you are both doing well. Glad to hear you are happier about the feeding maxi- a happy mummy = a happy baby and the main thing is that little tummies are full. Sounds like Maya is really thriving 😄

Maggie- well done on the routine! You are doing really well to have bobby so well settled into it so young. Sorry to hear you aren't feeling great- how did you get on with the docs?

I'm doing great- feeling back to myself (although a slightly more tired version lol!)
Little missy is doing great too and has moved up to 3-6 months in clothes because she is still so big! I'm b/f so still up in the night a fair bit but she is defo getting more settled at night. I had a c section so not having any probs 'down there' but my back is sore from sitting in the chair to feed so often. 

She is getting her injections next week- it was supposed to be tomorrow but they cancelled because the nurse was sick. I'm dreading it a bit but want her to be protected.

I just look at her sometimes and think she is soooo cute I can't believe she is mine. She really is amazing!


----------



## Maggie27

Hi girls 

Hope u both well.. My wee man 1 in 6 weeks scary..

Can't believe after all this I ready to get the ball
Rolling again.. I no it will take a few months so that's
Why I sent letter of to get on the list to have my next 
FET..

Only one problem I have an overactive thyroid and my mess
Haven't got me back to normal the past few months .. Feel 
Like pulling my hair out.. I have been to the Royal and all but had 
To tell them about my thyroid so they waiting till my thyroid is 
At right level to put me on the list for Fet...

Feeling guilty as I don't want to go down a dark road again wen I 
Have exactly what I wanted.. I just would love a brother or sister 
For him so feel like I need to get ok the ball again.. 

How r ur wee babas.. My wee man is crawling saying mum me and 
Da da.. I back to work 7 weeks full time now hard as I miss him.. 
But off all this week so looking forward to playing Santa not that 
He will have a clue lol... How r life's have changed.. Just love it 

Xxxx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi Maggie
Lovely to hear from you.  Time has definitely flown by hasn't it.  I feel exactly the same  want a little brother or sister for maya. We have been referred again and have our first appointment in early February. It is so scary the prospect of going through it all again. We didn't have any Frosties so it will be from square one.  
I still can't believe we have our precious baby she is such a joy. She's also crawling and trying to stand. She insists on saying dada and can understand quite a lot. She also insists on crawling up the stairs which is scary but so cute  .

Keep me posted on when ur treatment gets going.  
Lots of love maxi xxx


----------



## Jedi35

Hi girls, 
Lovely to hear from you both and glad it's all going well there. My wee girl has just made our world! She is so cute and is crawling away now. I go back to work in a month and I'll miss her loads even though it's only 4 days a week. 

I am also dying for a sibling for DD but we have decided to have a new cycle (I don't have any frosties) in August after a big holiday with my extended family. A holiday in Portugal seemed to help last time so fingers crossed!

I haven't got my periods back yet since I stopped breastfeeding a few weeks ago and a little hopeful part of me hopes that I'll fall pg naturally before then. The realistic part of me is preparing for a fresh cycle in August lol!

Are you both going back to RFC? Have you considered Origin or GCRM? Xx


----------



## Maggie27

Hi girls 

Just started my next FET treatment today.. 

Can't believer I back at this stage again.. Lot of 
Mixed emotions just hoping it will work
Again.. 

How r u guys keeping.. 

My wee man is 17months now.. Walking trying to talk
And keeping me super busy.. 

Xxxx


----------



## Maggie27

Hi dudes 

Was just reading back over all our chats 
And amazing us 3 got pregnant around the same time...

I had a few tears when we all one by one got our BFP and 
About all the different feelings or symptoms we had.. 

If anyone needs some real advice just read this thread 

Xxxx


----------



## Jedi35

Hi!! 
Oh I wish you so much success and hope your FET works for you. Where are you doing it? I have no Frosties but am planning on starting a fresh cycle in September. You girls were such a support to me the last time xx


----------



## Maggie27

Hey Hun 

Thank u so much I really hope it works this time.. Fingers crossed.. 😁

Good luck for September not far away at all.. 😘 Keep me posted plz x

How is your little girl there exactly 1 day between or babies my boy was born 
7th Feb. What stages are you at?  I find all healthy eating is out the window now and he 
Getting so fussy.. He loves a good old strop aswell I do think he has a few big back teeth 
Through cant get in to see these days or I might lose a finger lol.. But also so much fun 
He trying to communicate lots and saying new words. Just love him too bits xxxx


----------



## Jedi35

Hi Maggie, how is it going? How are you feeling? Have you had any dates for transfer yet? Xx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi ladies
Lovely to hear from u both again  .
I have read through our chats a few times and it's always very emotional! 
How's treatment going Maggie, what stage are u at?  I was due to start in July but had a chest infection which they thought may be TB. Thankfully it's not but we've had to delay until October now which is frustrating to say the least. It doesn't get easier does it?  
I must say though, having my baby girl definitely lights up every moment of my life and I'd be lost without her.  So ur hoping to start soon Jedi?
Keep me updated xxx


----------



## Maggie27

Hi guys 

Lovely to hear from you.. I have no current FET buddies so 
Chuffed for us still to be in touch x

I hope you both and littles babas are keeping well xx

I not too bad this time.. Sprays made me quite moody and feeling like 
Crap. Different spray for me this time syneral.. Been on them 3 weeks so far 
Just started the 2mg tablets this week going up to 4mg tomorrow 

I have a tracking scan next Friday early in the morning and ET is planned for 24th Aug 
If the eggs survive the thawing process.. 

I have 4 Frosties this time so I hope they survive.. 

So I suppose it all goes on how my lining is next Friday 

I Deff quite moody I am sure I was last time.. Have told less people 
This time and I have 10 days booked off work after planned ET 

Deff don't have the same time to think about it this time because I super 
Busy with between work and a 18month old 

Looking forward to spending some quality time with him wen I off work 

Going to still try and chill.. I getting a little acupuncture at my physio who works 
On my back and had 2 reflex sessions to help me unwind a bit 

I have an over active thyroid which is a new thing found out not long after 
I give birth so I on tablets for that still so hope that didn't effect anything too much 

Going to be gutted if it dosnt work was so lucky last time 🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻


----------



## Maggie27

Hey guys just a wee update had my transfer today... Had 4 eggs.. 3 survived thaw and 2 where very good so they put 2 back in..

So now just the 2 week wait.. I off work again for 2 weeks so loads planned only difference is this time I have an 18 month old to keep me occupied..

Going take it real easy for first couple of days then just going to get on as normal 

Wish me luck xxx


----------



## Jedi35

Hi Maggie, was just thinking about you! Oh that is fab news- glad it has gone well so far. I can't wait to hear your good news 😄 I have appointment next week to get referral back to the Royal for a fresh cycle. I think it feels a bit different this time because I feel a lot less stressed about it (so far anyway)- mostly because I am so busy with DD! I am going to start acupuncture too since that worked for me the last time.


----------



## Maggie27

Hey girls 

So I couldn't wait any longer I am 11dp3dt and I tested and got a BFP. 

Can't believe it but freaking out cause I have tested 4 days earlier it should
Be the right result shouldn't it.. 

The line clear as day actually quite dark and came up straight 
Away. 

If u any advice that be great 

Xxxx


----------



## Jedi35

Aww fab news Maggie! Congratulations!!! I guess you just need to try and stay patient and test again on official test day but this is exactly where you want to be! And just think, it's only a few short (I mean really long lol) weeks until you see your new wee bean in the scan. From what I remember it all started to feel a bit more real then! Congrats again!
I have my referral appointment tomorrow so can't wait to get started. Xx


----------



## Maggie27

Hi Jedi 

Thank you.. Tested again this morning and still positive so just 
Have tomorrow to test and Wednesday is actual test day so I hoping 
Not much will change by then.. Fingers crossed. 

O that's great news you starting your next journey please keep my updated on 
This thread hopefully the 3 of can all make having baby number 2. 

Xxx


----------



## Little orchid

Hi girls- hope you don't mind me jumping in to your thread. I was fortunate to have a successful icsi cycle (fresh) last year at rfc and have a number of frosties. I was wondering if you just get your gp to refer you back? And if you knew the approximate time from your gp referral to getting to the top of the FET list? 

Sounds like it's good news Maggie, fingers crossed. Best of luck for your next cycle Jedi.


----------



## Maggie27

Hi little orchid 

Ur are very welcome.. I done IVF and had my eggs frozen due to OHSS. 
Because of this I went to the top of the list once my body had recovered and wen I did done are first 
FET we where successful and had a little boy. We had 4 left over. 

The rfc would send a reminder once a year to remind me I had Frosties stored with them and to reply to the letter if I was ready to use or just ignore the letter until I was ready. 

Contact the rfc, you will not need to be refereed again. 
It only took A few months to get started once I got in contact with them. 
I had to go down a chat with them first then they u will wait till u top of list for FET. 
I actually think it only took 4 weeks to get to top of list but I can cancel cause I have an overactive 
Thyroid I had to wait a few months to get that sorted then it was quick enough again to get started 

Hope this helps 😃


----------



## Jedi35

Hi Little Orchid, good luck! I had no Frosties after the frozen go the last time so am starting a fresh cycle. I had to get referred back to RFC. Since I'd had treatment there before my GP could have done it but I didn't realise that so going to see consultant today-eek! (It takes 11 weeks to get initial appointment if referred by GP). 

Anyway, when I rang RFC they said there was no queue at the mo for private treatment and as Maggie says you just need to phone up to get started. At least you know how it all works this time!


----------



## Little orchid

Thanks Maggie and Jedi,

As far as I know my fet will be through the nhs rather than private, as the frosties are from my nhs cycle. My little one isn't even a year old - so it seems way to soon to be thinking of treatment but I am almost 40 and that is their cut off for nhs treatment. Will ring rfc and see if they need a gp referral. 

Hope everything is  goes well for you Jefdi-  and you too Maggie.


----------



## Maxi2

Oh wow Maggie just seen ur post that's amazing congratulations     .  U must be so excited!!
I'm sure everything will be fine by OTD.


----------



## Maggie27

Hi maxi 

Hope u well.. Yes after 7 tests right up till test day they all where postive.. 

So it must be true lol.. BFP 

Don think it has sunk in yet.. I back to that old feeling of not really feeling 
Pregnant but I so felt like this the last time xxxx


----------



## Maggie27

Hi girls had my 7+4 scan today and seen a wee blob with a heart beat so all good 
Due in May xxx


----------



## Jedi35

Fab! Glad to hear it. 
I got my date for pre-treatment appointment today- it's 28th oct!


----------



## Maggie27

Hi Jedi 

That great news hopefully u get started Dec or Jan?? Have everything crossed for you.. 

Love ur profile pic.. How is ur baby girl? Bobby saying lots of wee words now you can kinda 
Have a wee conversation with him like having a wee mate in the house..

Xxxx


----------



## Jedi35

Yea- I'm hoping December. Jan seems ages away! I'm actually doing a different protocol this time. They've recommended the antagonist protocol- its supposed to be less likely to over- respond this time. I haven't really looked into the details of how it is different yet but it means no nasal sprays which I'm happy about!

Aww that's so sweet Bobby chatting away. My LG is chatting away now too (although I only understand her about half the time cos a lot of it is still babble!) Her wee personality is just so lovely ❤

How are you keeping? Morning sickness?


----------



## Maxi2

Hi ladies
Glad to hear scan went well Maggie it must be starting to feel real agin now  .  
I've got consent signing in the 7th and hopefully we will syptart on day 21 I think, can't fully remember.  Can't believe we're here again lol.


----------



## Maggie27

Jedi 

That's sounds perfect no nasel sprays I hate taking all the drugs I just stopped taking the progynova tablets 
After my scan there and just finishing off the end of gels will be glad to see the back of them all.. 
Yes Bobby much the same he blabbers away to himself but so funny.. 

Maxi lovely to hear from ya.. Great news you starting again it always a relief to get started.. 

Ur right can't believe we all here again xxxx


----------



## Jedi35

Hi Maxi! 
Are you doing an FET then? It's a fresh cycle for me. Blood screening on 12th and then pre-treatment appointment on 28th. I can't remember what happens after that- from what I remember i'all have to phone them on the first day of my next period- is that right?

Maggie- you'll be relieved to be finished with all the meds and released into the wild into the "normal" pregnancy system. 

I'm starting to get a bit anxious but defo much calmer than last time.

Xx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi Jedi
It'll be a fresh cycle for me too as we didn't have any frozen left. I need to phone clinic on day one of cycle which is due any day now then start meds on day 21. So I think that'll be late October I actually start drugs. 😬


----------



## Jedi35

I'm on the antagonist protocol this time which I think is the short protocol. Our appointment is on 28th but my period will be due about a week later (I'm still not totally regular- different cycle lengths some months but always roughly the same). I think but I'm not sure that on short protocol you start stim injections on day 2 of cycle. If I'm right, we'll be testing together again lol!


----------



## Maxi2

Hi ladies
I'm on long protocol and dose is higher this time as I'm older! Due to start injections on 31st October and will be down regging for 3 weeks. If all goes well I think transfer will be in early December


----------



## Jedi35

Oh that's exciting Maci! You should find out before xmas then- what a lovely xmas present for you!

Unfortunately my husband's SA came back with zero sperm 😢 He has been under loads of stress with work so I'm hoping it's that but he had a hormone test there on Thursday. It means things are on hold for now until his levels go up or we get some more info from the dr. I'm a bit disappointed but staying positive for now. Hopefully in a couple of months we'll be able to start treatment.


----------



## Maggie27

Maxi good luck with everything.. So are u down regging now then injections on the 31st forgot how it all goes cause my last 2 have been FET. The down regging the boring bit I always remember then once you have to start injecting or taking tablets it all goes a bit quicker.. Just try and keep busy.. Ur wee one will make sure of that this time lol hopefully Santa will make her a big sister xxxx

Jedi I am sure you are gutted but you know there always a stop gap comes up that makes us have to wait that little longer.. I always thought I was getting somewhere and then something new would hit me in the face and there was more waiting.. But you know now it worth the wait and you can deal with not getting started for another wee bit.. There a reason for everything so hopefully the hubby just needs some stress free time to get yas back on track.. Big hugs.. Again just try and keep busy the next wee while and it will come round again quicker than u think...

I have my 10week scan on Tuesday and of course I freaking out as I not sure anything still in there but will keep yas updated.. 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi ladies
Jedi sorry to hear about that set back. It is a very familiar situation as my dh has azoospermia. We will have to undergo a procedure called tese it's basically surgical spermicide removal from the testes. We did this last time and thank God they did find sperm. This is the biggest obstacle for us as there is no guarantee of finding sperm on the day so it just makes things that bit harder for us. But also staying hopeful that it will work (again)!
Wishing u lots of luck xx


----------



## Maxi2

Sperm not spermicide!


----------



## Jedi35

How was the scan Maggie? How are you feeling maxi? You must be starting injections soon?


----------



## Maxi2

Hi
Yes started stimms today. Egg collection may be on 28th at earliest. All getting very real again now  .


----------



## Jedi35

Eek! How exciting! I'll be thinking about you xx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi ladies
Just a quick update from me. Had 8 mature eggs collected. Unfortunately got a call this morning saying only 2 fertilised so feeling quite disappointed. Am awaiting a call tomorrow to see if I will be called in for transfer.


----------



## Jedi35

Aw Maxi, try not to worry. You have two really good chances! Keeping everything crossed for you ❤


----------



## Cheesy

Are you PUPO? I've had 2DTs when only one or two embies. Best of luck Maxi and I second Jedi's comment x


----------



## Maxi2

Hi ladies
Thanks for ur support Jedi and cheesy. I'm now PUPO. Have a good grade day 2 embie. They're keeping an eye on my other embie if it gets to blast stage they'll freeze it. I'm glad that it was a good grade and looking good, but still bit sad that I didn't make it to day 3 transfer.  
Cheesy did u have any luck with ur day 2 transfers?
How's ur pregnancy going Maggie?
How are things going for u Jedi any idea of when you'll cycle?


----------



## Cheesy

Yes, one gave me my eldest son - so having an early transfer isnt a negative thing if you've got a good embie there, and it sounds like you have. Wishing you all the luck in the world xxx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi ladies
I have forgotten how slow 2ww goes. Little one keeps me busy thankfully and this process definitely makes me so grateful to be blessed with her. 
Thanks again for the reassurance cheesy. I got a call today from embryology team to say they have frozen my second embie. It got to blast and was graded 3bc. Which he said was average.  Thankful for that too. 
Xxx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi ladies

It's been very quiet on here lately. Hope ur doing well. Maggie how did ur scan go?
Jedi any news on when ur starting again?

It's OTD today and I'm pleased to say I got my bfp 😌  I've been testing since 10dp2dt and getting positives so am so thrilled. Long wait for scan now and so now the heartbeat worry starts!  

Xxx


----------



## Cheesy

thars brilliant Maxi. Huge congratulations


----------



## Maxi2

Thinking you cheesy 😀  Just praying all goes well xxx.


----------



## Jedi35

Brilliant news Maxi! I was thinking about you over xmas there and just logged on to see if you'd updated. Let us know how your scan goes. What about you Cheesy? Any update?

I still haven't gone back. I wanted to give my husband a bit of time over Christmas to chill out and destress before he goes back for another SA. Hopefully better results this time. Xx


----------



## Maggie27

Hi everyone 

Sorry been so long... u know how life can be... but always check in eventually lol xxx

I been trying to catch up on the threads... fab news maxi keep us updated how u feeling xxxx

Jedi a wee break sounds good just get back into wen u ready xxx

And hi to cheesy xxx

Hope u all had a fab xmas I have ate way to much as usual  

I just coming up till 21 weeks and  had my big scan just before xmas and all seemed good.. feel really exhausted this time round think that because I can't rest like the first time round.. xxx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi
Great to hear from u ladies. Jedi a break sounds good and I'm sure SA will be perfectly ok next time round 🙂.

Wow Maggie  21 weeks already that has flown by! 

I have my 7 week scan booked for 4th Jan which seems to be taking forever, I'm just wishing the xmas hols away lol. Not feeling manu symptoms but reading back over this thread I was just the same last time. Just praying everything goes ok. 
Xxx


----------



## Jedi35

Hi lovelies, glad to hear 20 week scan went well Maggie! And I have everything crossed for your 7 week scan maxi! It'll be great to see the wee heartbeat pulsing away.

So I rang the hospital yesterday about getting SA booked again. They said they'd sent 2 appointments and we hadn't turned up. We didn't get any letters or anything and I practically had to beg to get another appointment and had to ring in the afternoon. I think it was the manager in the afternoon and she looked into it and it turns out they didn't send the letters out! Anyway, now booked in for 20th Jan. I'm really worried about it. If there is no sperm again, it means we can't go ahead (for now anyway).


----------



## Maggie27

Morning Jedi 

Flip i am sure u where raging abt the letters last thing u need but glad u got sorted.. fingers crossed I have faith in us girls xxx

Maxi I must of missed a page of threads when trying to catch I missed that u got a BFP.. so over the moon for yas...      best news and gives me even more faith for Jedi 

Whooo hooo it's made me happy this morning.. good luck with ur 7 week scan all will be good  

Xxxx


----------



## Maxi2

Jedi I know u must be worried but everything should be fine. Sperm samples vary all the time. My H has azoospermia so I know quite a bit about it. Seeing as ur H had a normal history there's every chance that it was just a blip. Hope u can get started soon. 

Hi Maggie, that's funny that u missed it lol. Yes I really can't believe it and I've been just as worried as last time 😬  4 more sleeps till my scan


----------



## Maxi2

Hi ladies. 
I've had my 7 week scan today. Thank God everything went well. Saw the little heartbeat an I feel much more reassured. Am also starting to feel bit of nausea now which again is reassuring  . 
Hope ur well xxx.


----------



## Jedi35

Woohoo! I'm all pleased for you 😀😀😀😀 I bet you've never felt so pleased to be feeling pukey haha


----------



## Maggie27

Fab news maxi u can relax now till ur next scan... xxxx


----------



## Jedi35

Hi girls, how are the bumps coming along? I just read over this thread and it made me really happy. We've been through a lot together and even though we've never met- you've both been such a support to me!

Anyway, good news- husband's sperm test was much better this time and they were also able to freeze some to use as a back up if the levels drop again for the actual treatment. Such a weight off my mind! Now booked in for pre-treatment appointment on 27th Feb....which seems like a lifetime away! But I suppose we all have some big 2nd birthday parties to plan!! Xx


----------



## Maxi2

That's brilliant news Jedi. It's great you've  got ur initial appointment too. One month will fly by 😌  
Yes 2nd bdays are coming up! Amazing to think that 2 years have passed. 
I'm 10 weeks today. Feeling quesy still but I think I was worse last time. Just looking forward to next scan which I haven't had a date for yet. 

Xx


----------



## Jedi35

Yes I'm very relieved! They actually offered me 30th Jan initially but I had to turn it down unfortunately. It's like the only day I'm not free for the next two months!!! Anyway 27th Feb will fly in as you say. What do you two have planned for Maya and Bobby's birthdays? I'm going woodland themed because my wee girl loves owls, foxes and rabbits! Just a wee family party 😄


----------



## Maxi2

Hi ladies. How r u doing. 
Jedi how did pre treatment appointment go. Hope all is well and ur set to go!

Maggie nearly there now hope ur doing ok 🙂.

Xxx


----------



## Jedi35

Aw thanks for remembering Maxi! Yea it went well. Started my period yesterday so had to ring in and tell them so they can sort out my schedule. Think I'm starting tablets on day 21 all being well but I'll get my schedule posted out next week. Quite excited now!

How are you both feeling?

Xx


----------



## Maggie27

Hi guys haven't got a chance to pop in our chats recently but just reading back and yes all our babas are a big 2 now.. or just about to turn 2.. bobby had a party at one of those soft ball places just had 8 wee ones he has meet in his first 2 years lol.. happy birthday to your little ones x

I in to my 32nd week and just finished work went off early with holidays not due till 13th may but I now have that gestational diabetes and think I will be be brought in 37-38 to be induced. Been 2 weeks so far with this diabetes and it hard work checking sugars 7 times a day every day and watching what I eat.. porridge rice pastas r all the worst things so it not even junk it just normal food I having to watch.. feel like I on a diet my last few weeks of pregnancy maybe will not do me any harm.. I now think because bobby was so big over 10lb I prob had it last time but was not tested.. the joys 

Ur getting so close maxi how have u been feeling? Jedi that is great news you getting started keeping everything crossed for you- let us know how u feeling xxxx


----------



## Jedi35

Hi Maggie, sorry to hear you have GD. I suspect I had undiagnosed GD in my first pregnancy too because my lg was so big but at least you know this time. That's great finishing work already- it'll give you some time with Bobby before the new baby comes along. Do you know if you are having a girl or a boy?

Afm, I start my tablets on Tuesday. (It's tablets instead of nasal spray this time because I'm on antagonist protocol to try and prevent OHSS). Anyway, according to my schedule, egg collection is pencilled in for 20th April. All very exciting!! Unfortunately, I now have to miss my little sister's hen weekend which is that weekend. I'm pretty gutted to be missing it but I've already had so many delays I can't put it off any longer. At least everything will be over with and I'll have the result by the time her wedding comes.

How many weeks are you now Maxi? 

I'll be thinking about you both over the coming weeks- I'll keep you posted on how I'm getting on xx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi ladies
Maggie can't believe they missed the gestational diabetes last time. Thankfully my clinic does the glucose tolerance test as routine at 26 weeks but I know not all clinics do it. Hope ur doing ok. Yes our babies are now 2!! Time definitely does fly. Maya is talking lots and amazes me everyday 😌😌. Good to hear ur on maternity leave now maybe you could do something nice and relaxing for itself before baby arrives. I still can't imagine life with 2 babies! 

Jedi that's great you've got a start date for treatment. I agree with not postponing it, I was so ready to start having had to wait a good few months because of a pneumonia infection.  I pray it goes well for u. 

I'm 18 weeks now and eagerly awaiting scan which is on 5th April. I've been feeling few flutters but then doubt myself as to if I did feel anything! Hopefully will feel definite movements soon. 

Lots of love xxx


----------



## Jedi35

Hi ladies Just wanted to wish you luck for your scan this week Maxi! I'm sure you'll be relieved to see your little one wriggling around on the monitor.

Maggie- how many weeks now? Not long to go for you now!!!

I've finished my tablets for down-regging and now have a week of no drugs before I start injections on Saturday. I'm very keen to get started now (although I've been v tired after taking the tablets).

Xxx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi Jedi 
Aaah yes my scan is this Wednesday. Pretty anxious about it tbh just pray everything is ok with baba. Really still don't fully believe I will have another miracle baby 😌  I haven't heard of that protocol before where u have a weeks break but sounds good to have a breather. How exciting ur starting stimms soon I much prefer that phase as everything seems to actually get going. Wishing U lots of luck will be thinking of u xx. 

Maggie hope ur going ok. So close now. Exciting!!


----------



## Maxi2

Hi ladies
We're having a boy!! Can't believe it as we were convinced it was a girl. But definitely a boy got to see all his bits lol. It feels so strange to think I'll have a baby boy but I am so thrilled. 

How u doing Maggie hope ur not too far off now 🙂

Jedi good luck with starting stimms on Saturday xxx.


----------



## Cheesy

Lovely news Maxi2. As mama to 2 boys I can attest to how loving and cute they are. But boy do they make a mess of toilets!

Hope everything goes smoothly for you. I'll be looking out for your updates. xxx


----------



## Maxi2

Aaah thanks so much cheesy. I remember stressing so much over whether a 2d transfer had any hope and how u reassured me xxx. Lol my little girl is so tidy and organised so it will prob be a sharp contrast to look forward to!!
Xxx


----------



## Jedi35

Aww brilliant news Maxi! Sorry just catching up now. How exciting! How are you feeling?

What about you Maggie?

A wee update from me as well- had egg collection today and got 13 eggs which I'm delighted about. I ended up stimming for an extra few days (egg collection was originally supposed to be on Thursday 20th) but got there in the end. I don't seem to be high risk for OHSS this time so hoping for a fresh transfer on either Thursday or Saturday. I've to ring in the morning and see how my eggs got on with fertilisation. It'll be a long night 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻


----------



## Maxi2

Hi Jedi wow 13 eggs that's a great number just   for a good fertilisation rate now it's so nerve wracking. Can't believe you've got to egg collection already. Let us know how things go. 
Hoping ur doing well Maggie  . 

Afm I'm nearly 24 weeks now and starting to feel more definite movements but had a bit of a scare yesterday when I fainted. I had maya in the bath and started to feel really hot and sweaty and started to black out anyway I stood up from a sitting position and next thing I knew I was on the floor having banged my head and bit very hard on my lip. It was scary as poor Maya was looking over asking mommy u ok?  Threw up immediately after. I think I may have low blood pressure and possibly anemia but will discuss with midwife next week. 
Xxx


----------



## Jedi35

Oh goodness you poor thing Maxi! I'm sure you and Maya got a fright! I can't believe you are 24 weeks already ❤

Rang the hospital this morning, 3 of our eggs fertilised normally and are looking good. I'm now scheduled for egg transfer on thursday. I'm a bit disappointed about the low fertilisation rate (we had 13 eggs and did ICSI) but still hopeful there will be something to transfer come Thursday afternoon. Xx


----------



## Maxi2

All the best for tomorrow transfer Jedi. Keeping my fingers crossed for u 🤞 
I know its hard but try not to be too disheartened. I only had two fertilise out if 8 this time and had a 2 day transfer.  And with Maya she was the only frostie I had. It's cliche but it does only take one and hopefully you'll have a good one. Let us know how transfer goes xxx.


----------



## Maggie27

Hi girls 

Maxi that sounds scary abt the black out and would get it checked out asap Hun in case it happens again.. scary.. but glad you ok.. 

Jedi that is fab news good luck for tomorrow I only 3 eggs for this baba and they only used 2 to back in so fingers crossed Hun only 2 weeks wait now u so close.. 

Well on the 25th @ 0254 I had another little boy called George weighing 7lbs 15 born at 37 weeks induced because of GD. He came very fast in the end and we home and all can't believe it really lol 

Xxxx


----------



## Jedi35

Waaaagghhhhh!!!! Congrats Maggie!!!!!! How exciting! How are you? Just imagine a few year's ago if you could see yourself sitting now with with your two gorgeous boys.

That is just the news I needed to hear this morning. Thanks for the reassurance from both of you. I'm v anxious about ringing the hospital this morning to see how my 3 embryos have been getting on since Tuesday. Will give you an update later xx


----------



## Maxi2

Wow Maggie congratulations 🎉🎉🎉 that's amazing news!!!!!  Hope u and baby George are doing well. How did bobby take to him? Good news about a quicker delivery 😀  

Jedi hope things go well today xxx.


----------



## Jedi35

I had my transfer this afternoon. All 3 were still doing well but one was better than the other two so they decided to only put one back. I've to ring on Tuesday to see if they proceed to freezing the other two. V relieved that it got this far and now just a nervous wait until my official testing date of 11th May 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻


----------



## Jedi35

Good news for me today- I rang the hospital and both embryos that weren't put in were suitable for freezing at 5 days so I now have two blastos in the freezer. Takes the pressure off a bit for this time since I don't think we can afford to have another fresh cycle. 😄


----------



## Maxi2

That is brilliant news Jedi. It's so good to know there are options. I had one blast frozen this cycle. It wasn't top grade but was a 3bc or something like that. Hope u are bearing up ok in the 2ww xx.


----------



## Jedi35

Thanks Maxi, not too bad thanks. I feel ok again although still have a pretty bloated stomach from the egg collection. Still 9 days away from OTD but I'm going to test on Saturday (which is 5 days early) because there is a hen night I'm supposed to go on. I will probably cancel but I'd like to know before it. I'm gonna be driven mad by then lol!


----------



## Maxi2

Good luck if ur testing toddy Jedi. Thinking of u xxx.


----------



## Jedi35

Thanks Maxi but I've decided not to test until OTD (Thursday). My husband talked me out of testing today because I would be so disappointed with a bfn even if it was from testing too early. I feel pretty nauseous this morning which I hope is a good sign but could still be the OHSS (I have a big swollen belly still). I'm gonna just miss the hen because I feel like crap anyway and don't fit into my clothes because of this big belly!). I'll let you know on Thursday (I'd say 5am is as late as I'll manage).


----------



## Maxi2

Aaah sounds like a good plan Jedi. It definitely isn't worth the anxiety it may cause although I can hardly talk as I always test early, too impatient!  Wishing u lots of luck xxx.


----------



## Jedi35

BFP!!!!! So delighted...and already worried about the scan lol


----------



## Maxi2

Aaaaaah wooooohooooooo can't believe it. I was so nervous to open the thread this morning.  Amazing news Jedi. So thrilled for u 😀😀😀😀😀😀. Just try to take it easy these next few weeks xxx.


----------



## Jedi35

Thanks- I'm so pleased and relieved. But I'm already driving myself mad that the line isn't as dark as it was when I was pregnant the last time. I know all pregnancies are different though and it's dark enough, just not as dark as the control line. I still feel really nauseous though so I guess I just have to take it easy and try and forget about until the scan!


----------



## Maxi2

Jedi I just had a thought this pregnancy lines up with ur last one in terms of dates!

Yes I was the same constantly doing tests and then comparing them to first pregnancy as I had taken pics of the tests I had done with maya. Drive myself crazy lol. But I did do a blood test and got a level of 260 hgc. With maya it was 970 at the same stage. But the clinic reassured me that every pregnancy is diffferent. And later I read that boy embryos release less hgc than girl ones...just a thought for u!!


----------



## Jedi35

Oh thanks Maxi- I really needed to hear that today. I just need to forget about it until the scan because I'll only drive myself mad.

I have a real feeling it'll be a boy this time!

How are you feeling? Xx


----------



## Maggie27

OMG amazing news this is just fab news Jedi.. I am over the moon for you.. this journey us 3 have been on just always amazes me.. this has to be one of the longest threads.. we all have been a successful threesome so far.. that line dosnt show up for nothing.. enjoy the news Hun baby number 2 is on its way 😘


----------



## Maxi2

Hi Jedi how u doing. Have u got a scan date yet?

How's life with 2 little ones Maggie?


----------



## Jedi35

Hi ladies, I'm afraid I got some bad news today. I had a scan and should have been 7 weeks 2 days pg but there was a pregnancy sac with nothing in it so they said the pregnancy started to develop but then stopped. I've an appointment to get scanned again in 2 weeks but just waiting to miscarry now.😢😢😢


----------



## Maggie27

I am totally gutted for u Jedi.. i send massive hugs..I am sure u are just devastated.. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maxi2

Jedi I am so sorry to hear this. I hope u find the strength to get thru this and have the support u need


----------



## Cheesy

I'm dreadfully sorry to read this Jedi. I am thinking of you xxx


----------



## Maggie27

Hi Jedi 

How are you feeling now? Been thinking about you 😘😘😘😘😘😘


----------



## Jedi35

Thanks for your lovely words girls- I really appreciate the support. I actually have some good news! I was re-scanned today at the Early Pregnancy Unit and it turns out the scan last week was wrong! The baby was there today with a strong heartbeat and measuring 8 weeks (I'm 8w+1day by my dates)!!!

So delighted 😍😍😍😍


----------



## Maxi2

Oh wow that is beyond amazing I am so thrilled for u Jedi. What a rollercoaster u have been on. How amazing it must have been in that scan 😀  Hope all continues well xxxx.


----------



## Maggie27

O my that is amazing news.. totally over the moon for you.. that's just great Hun.. that's awful u had to go through that but It all good now.. so happy for u guys 😘😘😘😘😘😘


----------



## Cheesy

Jeepers creepers Jedi that's incredible. You must feel like you've won the lottery. You've made my night. So pleased for you. 

xxx


----------



## Jedi35

Thanks ladies- just trying to forget about that nightmare week and hope for the best now. I read online about misdiagnosed missed miscarriages after they said the sac was empty but it seemed to be only when ppl mixed up their dates or ovulated later than they thought so the baby was too small to see. I didn't think it was a possiblility with IVF since dates are obvs set. Anyway fingers crossed we have a smoother journey for the next 30 weeks! How are you all feeling?


----------



## Maggie27

Hi guys how is everyone getting on.. maxi how far on r u now? I have lost track (having 2 does that to ya) 

Jedi how r u feeling hope all going good for ya xxx

All I can say is my life is hectic at the min.. my 2 half year old is loud, damanding and in charge of us all ha ha.. and my poor wee 3 month old just has to fit in.. hope this gives yas a laugh 😂


----------



## Maxi2

Hi ladies
Maggie wonderful to hear from you. U sound like you've got ur hands full with ur two little miracles!  U must be enjoying ur hectic lives together 😀. 
Jedi hope ur doing well. Are u about 20 weeks now??

Afm. I had my little boy on 8th August. Very fast labour and I just about got to the delivery suite in time!! Scary!  He was 7.3lbs and is absolutely perfect and a copy of his sister. I am so amazed by my precious babies and often still think this is a dream and that I can't be this blessed. 
Miracles do happen. 
Love to all reading this, hope it can give others hope in the horrible journey of ivf xxx.


----------



## Maggie27

O maxi so glad to hear from you that is amazing news a beautiful boy.. congratulations 
On your 2nd little Star ⭐ 

Glad all went quick I really think 2nd baby comes a lot quicker.. 

Imagine between us we have ended up with 5 baby's and one on the way Jedi 😘 Amazing 

I know i always say this but love reading our posts and love how long we have stayed in contact.. 

Jedi I hope all going well for u xxxx


----------



## bambi13

Hi ladies... can any1 tell me how my free FET go works at the RFC. Weve just had our failed IVF cycle but luckily have 3 frozens embies. Just wondering what happens next? Is the list as long as the IVF one? 
Thanks in advance xx


----------



## Jedi35

Maxi- sorry for delay in reply! I missed this and was thinking about you today so logged in to check. Congratulations!!! Hope all is going well for you.

Bambi- it was much quicker than the IVF list for me. I had freeze all with my first go and then I just had to have a period and then call back to make an appointment for FET. It ended up being 2-3 months between actual treatments when you include the drugs time. Hope it all goes well for you. I found FET much easier to go through than IVF. No snifters and a much quicker process too. Good luck!

Afm It's not going great I'm afraid. I had my 20 week scan on Friday and they couldn't see the baby very clearly due to its position but they saw a hole in its heart and a cleft lip. They say both of these are ok on their own (can both be corrected by routine surgery) but could be markers for something more serious like a syndrome. I've to go back today for another scan at the fetal medicine unit and I'm worried sick 😢😢😢


----------



## Maxi2

Oh Jedi what a worrying time for u. I'm so sorry ur going through this. How did it go at the hospital today?  We're thru able to give u any more information?  
Thinking of u and praying that ur given some positive news xxx.


----------



## Jedi35

Thanks Maxi. They didn't really say anything different yesterday it was just a consultant repeating the scan. They can't seem to get a very clear picture of the heart so all they've said is that there is a defect. We have a cardiology scan next week which will hopefully shed some light. I've booked in for a private harmony test which should give us a better idea if it is a syndrome. We aren't sleeping very well but just trying to stay busy and focus on what we do know instead of worrying about what it could mean. It's all very scary. I appreciate your thoughts and prayers xx


----------



## bambi13

Jedi, thanks for you reply. These boards really have been sucha help to me throughout this journey. I hope and pray everything is ok with your little bambino, i cant imagine the worry you are going through. Take care huni Xxx


----------



## Maxi2

Do let us know what they say Jedi. Stay strong  xxx.


----------



## Maggie27

Hi Jedi I am sorry for you guys having to go through all this. Hopefully things are not as bad as you may be thinking but the unknown can be scary.. 

It may just mean that when baby is born it mAy have to go through some things you guys where not expecting which seems so scary to yas right now.. 

Just try and get as much information as possible about everything going on.. that's great u booked in for private scan.. better being one step ahead.. 

Send big hugs 🤗 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Maggie27

Bambi 

Hope you are well.. great u getting ur next go soon.. 

As Jedi said it took about 2/3 months to get started with FET and the whole process like sprays and tablets was a lot quicker aswell.. wishing u the best of luck.. have a look back on the threads near see how we got on with our FETs I can't remember all exactly but if u look back u should see us talking about how we where getting in at the time... 


Xxxxx


----------



## Jedi35

Hi guys, hope you are all keeping well. I'm afraid the harmony blood test came back saying trisomy 13 (Patau syndrome). They did an amnio on Tuesday and we have an appointment to get the result today but this is just to confirm it really. Trisomy 13 means the baby is unlikely to survive to full term and if it does then the doc says it may last a day or a week but not more. They won't do any treatment on the baby (such as the heart surgery) if it survives birth. We are in shock and devastated. Today we see the doc to get the amnio results and another chance to ask questions. My main questions at this point relate to delivery. I'm not sure if I'm likely to go into early labour or whether it'll be another section at full term. I just hope we get to meet him/her for even a day to say goodbye. 💔


----------



## Maxi2

Oh Jedi I'm so so sorry. My heart aches for u. I have no words and there probably are no words to bring u any comfort. I'm not sure what happens in this situation. I can't imagine how incredibly hard it is and what ur going through. I hope ur getting lots of hugs from ur little girl and hubby. Wishing u lots of strength and sending u my love. Xxx


----------



## Cheesy

Dear Jedi,

I hope your appointment yesterday gave you some clarity and you got the answers you needed. What a dreadfully sad situation. Sending you guys so much love xxx


----------



## Jedi35

Thanks ladies- I appreciate the support. Appointment went fine- as anticipated the amnio confirmed trisomy 13. Dr gave the impression that in all likelihood the baby will be stillborn. I asked lots of practical questions about delivery which was helpful but scary. On the bright side, she said the fact it was an IVF pregnancy was just a coincidence and the chances of it happening again are very remote. We will have any future transfers screened prior to implantation because I couldn't face this again. For now I'm a bit scared of what the next few months will bring but coping ok. Xx


----------



## Maxi2

You are so very brave Jedi but I guess you have to be. I hope you can get through this very difficult time. Sending u   Xxx


----------



## Cheesy

Jedi how are you holding up?

Will you get additional monitoring and support for the remainder of your pregnancy?


----------



## Maggie27

Hi guys I hope u all keeping ok.. 

Jedi so devastated for u guys can't imagine how yas feeling... sending you big hugs and hope u can get through the next wee while..

Let us know how u feeling.. even if it  just a wee chat Hun we are here for ya.. I feel like we all kind family now lol xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jedi35

Hi ladies, thanks for your kind messages. Hope you are all well.

I'm 28 weeks pregnant now and not having a great week. I went back to work last week which was grand- they are very supportive but it was quite draining. This week I'm feeling really down and just really sad.

No additional monitoring- in fact nearly the opposite. Just the standard appointment at the Royal at 29 weeks and saw community midwife at 25 weeks. Don't know what happens after 29 week appt. They referred us to the perinatal psychologist and he was quite helpful. 

They have advised me that the likelihood is that the baby won't survive until term so it could be any day soon. I'm just treasuring the wee kicks I feel everyday but defo feeling very mopey today. It's just not fair.

Sorry for moany post xx


----------



## Maggie27

Jedi don't be sorry we hear for u ..keep us updated how u feeling.. 

i hope ur wee baba makes it a little longer than they think.. just enjoy the wee mummy bond Between you both xxx

sending lots of love to you and ur wee baby xxxx


----------



## Cheesy

Jedi thanks for the update. Please feel free to use us as a sounding board if you need to get stuff off your chest. You're amazing. I'm glad your work is supportive. Please shout if you need any extra support from us here. 

Edit: I know you're living through the saddest thing in the world and something intensely personal and private too. I just wondered if it would be of any help at all to be connected to other ladies in a similar position - maybe via a specific thread we mods could create? If not helpful now, maybe at another time. Your shout. 
In any case, you have the love and support of these lovely ladies here. 

May the kicks continue. I so hope you get to meet him/ her.


----------



## Maxi2

Hi Jedi. I really can’t imagine how terribly hard things are. I hope u get some time with ur precious baby. Ur in my thoughts and prayers xxx.


----------



## Jedi35

Thanks for all the support ladies. Cheesy I have replied to you privately thanks.
I have good days and bad days, I can't imagine how I'd get through this without my little girl. She is making me and dh laugh even at this darkest time. Back at the hosp on Friday for another scan. She is kicking away though every day at the minute. (I can't remember if I mentioned that the baby is a girl).

Oh and they tested me for gestational diabetes last week and I don't have it. I was expecting the worst because hospital tests haven't been going so well for us but it's good to know that although the baby is sick, this is otherwise a healthy pregnancy. I don't know why that helps- I guess I just hope that if we ever get pregnant again that I'll be able to carry the baby without any problems.

Still cry in the shower a lot (so LG can't see me) and sometimes I feel really overwhelmed by what is to come but I want to bring my baby girl into the world (alive or otherwise) with as much dignity and grace as I can give her. We have the blessing/(curse) of time to prepare so trying to make the most of this time.

Jedi xx


----------



## Cheesy

Thanks for your replies Jedi. 

I should think that your baby girl knows nothing but love and contentment, and she's very lucky to have you guys as her parents. What you said about giving her dignity and grace brought a lump to my throat. I trust your hospital will be able to provide that. I think they will. 

I get wanting to protect your DD and crying in the shower etc. Do take care dear Jedi. You know we're all thinking of you.


----------



## Jedi35

Hi ladies, I thought I'd provide a little update. I'm 35 weeks pregnant now and due to be induced on Sunday night/ Monday. I didn't want it all to happen before Christmas but my blood pressure has gone up a bit and on Friday I was diagnosed with pre-eclampsia so it's out of my hands really. Just trying to get myself organised now so that I have everything ready for the hospital and the birth and also Christmas (Santa still has to come for my LG!). Feeling quite emotional over these last couple of days but also relieved that there is a plan in place now.

Hope you are all keeping well xx


----------



## Cheesy

Sorry you’ve got PE to deal with on top of everything else. And xmas shopping. I can’t imagine the mix of emotions you must feel right now. Thanks for taking the time out to update us. 

All the best with the induction and birth. I know your wish has been to meet your little girl. I hope everything goes as well as it can. Big love xxx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi Jedi 
I hope ur bearing up ok. Ur so incredibly brave, ur precious little baby is so lucky to have a strong mama like u. I can only imagine the conflicting emotions u must be going thru. As cheesy said thank you for updating us you have been in my thoughts a lot lately. 
Wishing u lots of strength for tomorrow/Monday and sending all my love to u and ur baby girl  .


----------



## Jedi35

My beautiful baby girl arrived on Monday weighing 4 pounds 9. She got to meet her parents, her big sister, both sets of her grandparents and her aunties and uncles before she died peacefully in my arms at about 3am on Tuesday morning. We are heartbroken that our gorgeous girl is gone but so pleased we got to meet her, cuddle her and celebrate her short life.


----------



## Maxi2

Jedi 
So sorry for ur loss but so pleased that u got to spend precious time with ur little girl. U filled her short time  with a world of love. Indeed she knew nothing but love in her little life. May God give u strength in the knowledge that she will always be in ur heart and will be waiting for u. Sending u and ur family all my love


----------



## Cheesy

Dear Jedi I can only echo Maxi’s words. 

I’m so glad you got that time with her and that she got to meet her family. She’s touched you all. Its so sad that your time together was so brief but she’s known nothing but unconditional love and that is something very special. 

Sending you love and peace xxx


----------



## Maxi2

Jedi
How r u. I hope ur bearing up ok. U r in my thoughts and prayers xxx.


----------



## Maggie27

Hi jedI

Only seeing ur news now... i am so happy you got to meet your little girl.. you should be so proud of your self to get to that stage and have meet her..a precious memory you will never forget... 

I am sorry she couldn't be with you longer..I hope you and your family can stay strong to get through the months ahead...

In your own time.. let us know how your feeling and that your ok 

Xxxx


----------



## Maggie27

Hi guys how are you all keeping xxx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi Maggie 
I’m well. We’re abroad at the moment visiting family so enjoying so much needed sun. It’s a lovely 29 degrees here 🙂. How r u doing


----------



## Maggie27

O very jealous... our winter is lasting so long a wee bit of sunshine I am sure is fab.. enjoy.. hope ur little ones are having fun and hope they doing well... 

All good with my boys but had a little shock last week....ended up in a&e with pain in my side and lower stomach.. to my surprise I was pregnant but was an ectopic.. was about 6 weeks... and had to get the tube and ectopic removed in surgery... I actually got them to take the other tube out aswell ... my history is my tubes are blocked at the ends and my very first pregnancy  8 years ago was an ectopic so they better out as I don’t want to go through this again... if we did want more it would be ivf so there not much change in our circumstances...just that I at zero risk of an ectopic now.. 

Anyhow didn’t have a clue I was pregnant out of hours department confirmed it for me.. but knew it wasn’t good as was in pain and bleeding and my history of ectopic.. so last week was a whirlwind.. 

Think I ok just shocked.. 

Xxxx


----------



## Cheesy

Sorry to hear that Maggie. I hope you’re OK.


----------



## Maggie27

Thank u cheesy I hope u r well xxx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi Maggie 
So sorry to hear about ur ectopic.  It must have been quite a shock. Good that u were able to get seen to fairly quickly. Hope ur feeling ok 😘. How r the boys doing. Is ur little one walking yet 🙂. 

Xx


----------



## Jedi35

Hi Maggie, oh goodness, I’m sorry for your loss.  how are you now? Just got this
I’m sure you are in shock. Thanks for the email. I thought I’d reply here so Maxi and Cheesy can see too. I’m doing much better. I’m still off work and feel very sad when I think about my baby girl but my big girl is forcing me to get up and on with things. She is such a breath of fresh air, it’s a delight to have her around.

I have an appointment with consultant at Dublin clinic in 2 weeks time to start the process again. This time we are using PGS (pre-implantation genetic screening) because I couldn’t cope with this happening again. Because it’s more expensive, it really means we are only having one more try. I know the whole thing will be more stressful because of all that has gone on so far but am trying to remain optimistic and take things one step at a time. Gonna fit in another quick holiday in May before I start treatment too.

Hope you are all well. You have all been such a great support to me over the last few years xx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi Jedi. So good to hear from u. I have thought about u often but knew u needed ur space. I can’t imagine how hard these past months have been but am so happy u have ur little girl to get u thru. Do keep us updated about ur cycle. I too have consent signing tomorrow but will probably delay the cycle a couple of months as my little one hurt his leg while we were abroad. I fell with him in my arms and he fractured his leg. Was so scary. But he’s on the mend thank God. 

Lots of love xxx


----------



## Jedi35

That’s exciting news Maxi! How did you get on with your consultation? Sorry to hear about your little boy hurting himself- and on holiday too. Glad to hear he is on the mend.

My little girl started nursery last week so I suddenly have 3 hours a day to myself. I thought I’d have loads of time but I’ve just about managed to squeeze in going to the gym (which I haven’t done since before I was pregnant nearly 4 years ago) before it’s time to pick her up. I’m really enjoying it though and hopefully will help me lose a few pounds before next round of IVF. 

Xxx


----------



## Maggie27

Jedi lovely to hear from you just take the time you need to recover from work ... it will never leave you but overtime you will feel better and I am sure just looking at your daughter helps you get by each day... our children are little Miricales... my son amazes me everyday the things he comes out with.. very witty and amusing aswell...I love to hear you are starting treatment again.. keep us updated on your journey xxxx

Maxi I hope your little boy recovers quickly my son had a toddlers fracture think it did take a good few weeks to heal...he fell one day in kitchen and couldn’t put his foot flat at all.. hope your family keeping good...xxx

Cheesy I hope all is good with u xxx

Update on my ones...my eldest son is just over 3 and and in pre-school waiting on his nursery place in the post next weekend.. he has so much energy and is so funny..
My 2nd son is one year old this Wednesday coming he is standing on his own cruising around maybe a few weeks he could take his first steps.. he is more shy but smiles all the time we just love him 

I still off after ectopic.. was going to go back this week but then decided not too as I feeling a bit low.. I think I may having been feeling low since 2nd child came along and have been ignoring it so going have a chat with my doctor... 

I really want to do ivf again now especially after this ectopic.. but my hubby dosnt want another child.. our life is really busy having the 2 so close together I think he thinks we could not deal with another...which makes me sad... I would have to get a loan to do the ivf privately which we wanted to try and avoid loans with me cutting my hours in work... I really feel I need one more chance at this.. but obviously need to get my hubby onboard... he also thinks he is too old now 

I am so happy for you guys starting again xxxxx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi ladies

Good to hear from u Maggie - I hope u get some good advice from the doctor. I can relate to feeling down at times. Think it just can be overwhelming sometimes. feel like I’m just about keeping my head above water sometimes despite being forever grateful for my little miracles. Just can forget who u are at times  . 
Our next round will be a FET as we had one frostie from last cycle. They did say that it was not top grade and that they normally wouldn’t have frozen it but seeing as we have severe male factor they decided to freeze it to give us a chance, all of which doesn’t sound too promising but we’re willing to give it a shot. Who knows. I just can’t sit comfortably with letting it perish. Especially after the years of being told we’d never conceive- in a way it’s still our little conception - something that we would never have believed could happen. 


Hope ur all keeping well xxx.


----------



## Maxi2

Oh and dh also says no more after this as also feels too old. I’ll be hitting 40 in December and I must say do feel it at times but it is sad to know that it will be our last go as there’s absolutely zero chance of us conceiving naturally. Ur a spring chicken at 30 Maggie 😆. 
Looking back now in my sons early weeks I did find it incredibly hard with the sleepless nights maybe because I had the older one too and u just don’t catch up on sleep. I would cry all night sometimes and then feel absolutely rubbish for doing so. Like a vicious cycle. But of course it is worth it and now maya has stayed nursery I feel like I have some time to myself again.


----------



## Jedi35

Well I went to see the consultant in Dublin. He was really nice but has suggested we wait 3 months to prepare ourselves physically (take multivits and he is thinking of giving DH medication to stimulate sperm production! He needs to do an up to date blood test to see if he is going to medicate him in the meantime) and to grieve. I suspect me welling up each time he mentioned the baby may have prompted that lol. Anyway, I don’t mind as we are off on hols next week. I was worried about waiting due to my age (35) but he assured me that rushing into a cycle would be a mistake and that my age isn’t an issue and in any case 3 months won’t make a significant difference. That being said, I really want to be pregnant before 18th December which is the day my baby girl was born. Looks like that is unlikely now as this will be a fresh cycle with freeze all and then an FET because of the PGS.

Hope you are all well. It’s nice to get some time back when the big kids start nursery Maxi.

Maggie- have you gone back to work yet? I hope you are feeling ok xxx


----------



## Cheesy

Sounds like a very useful consult Jedi. I completely understand your thinking around your DDs birthday. Hopefully even if you aren’t pregnant by then, you’ll be sufficiently progressed in your tx to at least feel like you’re on your way. The grieving must be so hard. Enjoy your holiday x


----------



## Maggie27

Hey guys how is everyone doing xxx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi ladies. Hope ur well. I’ve been meaning to post for a while now but just never seem to get round to it. Nice to hear from u Maggie how r u doing?  
I’ve decided to have last roll of the dice as we had one frozen embie from last cycle. It had got to blast stage but they graded it average and embryologist did say they normally wouldn’t have frozen it but due to our circumstances (hubby having to have ssr) they froze it. It doesn’t sound to hopeful but I say where there’s hope there’s a chance. I’m currently down regging and will start stimms in couple of weeks I think. 

Hope ur well cheesy and Jedi xxx.


----------



## Cheesy

Best of luck Maxi. Keep us posted. I’m crossing everything for you xxx


----------



## Maxi2

Thank you cheesy 😌. 
Had my down reg scan today. Lining is thin at two point something millimetres (can’t remember now). The nurse was lovely as I asked her the chances of my 3bc blast. She said it’s not what they call top grade but seeing as it’s made it to blast it has a good chance and that grading is not an exact science. She said they wouldn’t have frozen it if they didn’t think it was good enough. I didn’t have the heart to tell her the embryologist said they only froze it due to our circumstances. I’m just so thankful we have this opportunity and also so thankful too for my precious miracles I already have. So I have another scan on the 9th which is next Friday then transfer on 20th if all goes to plan and my little frostie makes it    

Hope u are all well. Lots of love 💕 maxi.


----------



## Maggie27

Hi jedi.. Is your time nearly up for starting your fresh cycle.. Hope u had a lovely holiday xxx

Cheesy hope u well xx

Maxi... Loving ur near transfer date for the 3rd time round how exciting... I had a read what you said about ur frosty but I totally know u can do this... Super excited for u... Hope u wee ones all good xxxx

I feeling a lot better now.. I have an appointment with rfc in October... I not really sure what it is to be honest.. I had asked my doctor could they write off to see how I could be helped because my tubes where removed for medical reasons.. So it consultation of some sort... 🙏


----------



## Maxi2

Maggie so good to hear your feeling better I hope the hospital appointment goes well. How are the boys has little one come out of his shell a little bit?

Jedi hope your well. I know you said you might cycle soon, but am also aware you will still be feeling up and down. Hope your ok.  How’s your little girl going at nursery? 

Cheesy hope your well. 

Transfer booked for 20th September. It’s all getting real again and along have come the worries about thaw and quality. I’ll let you ladies know what happens on Thursday. 

Lots of love 💕.


----------



## Maggie27

Hi maxi

Did transfer go as planned xxx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi

Aaaaw thanks for remembering. Yes I had transfer. Embryologist said the thawed it in the morning and it had re-expanded to a 3bc. So what is was before. I was slightly disappointed it didn’t get further but she said it was good that it hadn’t degenerated. So now the wait. OTD is 2nd October. No doubt I’ll test before then though.  

How r u feeling? 

Hi there cheesy and Jedi. I hope your well.


----------



## Maggie27

Great news.. Take care of urself until test date... I remember
Trying to take 5mins out of each day just to relax and do some deep breathing... Kept me calm lol

I also done body brushing every day keep the blood flowing... 

But u got this 🙏😘😘💞

Xxxx


----------



## Cheesy

FX for you Maxi. The second half of the 2ww is so tough. I wasn’t an early tester but only because of cowardice! Will be watching out closely for your news.


----------



## Maggie27

Maxi

All the best of luck over next few days xxxx


----------



## Cheesy

Good luck Maxi. Hoping for good news


----------



## Maxi2

Hi ladies. 
Sadly it’s a bfn. I kinda knew from last week as you know I test early and something always shows up around 10dp. It’s OTD today and it’s still hard to process it but not a massive blow as I’ve been prepared for it. I do feel so blessed to have my two babies but I won’t lie it still hurts. 
Love to u all thanks for remembering me xxx.


----------



## Maggie27

Awh maxi totally gutted for u... We haven't had a great luck between us all recently.. But i believe we can come through this... And you never know what is round the corner... Take some time to deal with it and you will be fine it OK to be hurt even if you have been blessed with 2 beautiful babies already.... Sending big hugs 😘😘😘😘😘


----------



## Cheesy

I’m very sorry indeed Maxi.


----------



## Maxi2

Thanks guys. It’s a bit raw yet but I know we will get through it. The hospital will send a review appointment in the post but she did warn me it will be months down the line. Not sure what to expect from it. We did have one on our first failed cycle but at that point we had a frostier waiting (my little girl!) but not sure what this appointment will be about. I hope to get some more info on the eggs and sperm we had. 
I do wish u ladies lots of luck. Maggie am I right that you still have Frosties? Sorry if I’ve got that wrong. 
Lots of love XX


----------



## Maggie27

Awh maxi 😘😘😘 heart breaks for ya xxx

No I used my last batch of frosties for 2 baba.. So with now 
Having no tubes I would 100% have to do ivf only way...

I have an app on the 18th at rfc to discuss next steps I have used all my funded goes so not sure what they will advise..

I was hoping they would take a look at my medical situation and see what they could offer 

As having both tubes removed was out of my control 

Xxxx


----------



## Maxi2

Oh I see Maggie. I do hope you get some clarity in your appointment. Going through a whole new fresh cycle seems pretty daunting to me at the moment. It’s such a lot to go through physically, emotionally and financially it seems like taking a gamble. Maybe I’ll feel differently in a few months time who knows. 
Do keep us updated on how your appointment went. 
Lots of love. Maxi.


----------



## Maggie27

Hey guys hope u all keeping well and feeling a little better...

Just an update on my app with the royal... 

They advised I would have to fund any more treatment.. So really for us we can't afford to pay it out... 

So I thinking this could be the end of my road... I did have some hope but I think today has maybe put some closure on things... 

Sometimes you wish you could see that wee bit ahead to see what the future really holds 

I am really grateful so far.. Maybe it's time for me to enjoy what I have in front of me 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi there Maggie 
You’re practically mirroring my thoughts right now. It does take a bit of time to accept what fate has in store for us as IVF ladies. We can’t just pick and choose whether we’d simply want to try again. As with your case now I too will have zero chance of a natural pregnancy due to dh azoospermia. I have found that I am really enjoying the time with my two babas without the constant thought of another cycle. 
I guess only time will tell as to how you will feel a few months down the line. You’re still young and you maybe in a different financial position in the future. Wish you lots of love and positivity xxx.


----------



## Jedi35

Hi guys how are you all? I haven’t been on here for ages and I see that a lot has happened in the meantime. 

I’m so sorry it didn’t work out for you Maxi. V sad news.

Maggie, hopefully time will give you clarity on the next steps.

Cheesy hope you are well.

As for me, I’m in the middle of a cycle. I’ve been taking Northisterone and now just waiting for my period before I start stimms. Expected date of egg collection is 7th December. Which is terrible timing since my daughter died on 19th last year so I’ll be a hormonal mess 😖

I’ll keep you updated as to how this cycle goes. It won’t be a fresh transfer as we’ll need to freeze all and then have them PGS screened so it’ll be jan or Feb before transfer if it gets that far.

Lots of love xx


----------



## Maggie27

Lovely to hear from u jedi.. So glad u have got started again.. Pray everything goes good for u.. U have been through a lot xxx

Keep us updated on how u getting on or how u feeling.. Try to think of it as a positive sign it over the same dates from last year 💞

Xxxx


----------



## Jedi35

Oh my god ladies. I feel like the stupidest person in the world. I’ve been stimming for two weeks and have egg collection planned for tomorrow. Anyway I was supposed to trigger with buselerin 0.5mls last night and for some crazy reason, I got confused and gave myself 10 times the dose I was supposed to take. Went to A&E straight away as it was outside of clinic hours. I was monitored there for a couple of hours but then got home because am physically fine except sh1tting myself about the consequences for egg collection tomorrow. I rang the clinic at 8am this morn and now anxiously waiting to hear back from the consultant. I feel like I might have squandered away our last chance of another baby with a stupid mistake 😢😢😢


----------



## Jedi35

Ok the clinic got back to me and said there will be no detrimental effect on the cycle and that an overdose is actually better than an underdose for the buselerin trigger. Only slightly less anxious but will see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## Maggie27

Hi jedi

We have so much to remember in our life's as mum's.. Don't be panicking and the clinic don't seemed to concerned so all should be fine.. U may of helped along the process... Good luck for tomorrow I pray u get lots of little eggs to go for frosting... Hope u dealing with it all OK I no this is also the date from last year from ur little angel which I think is a lovely little sign from up above 😘😘😘😘😘😘


----------



## Maxi2

Hi Jedi wow ur at egg collection. I hope all went well thank God there was no major worries about ur buserilin dose. When do u think u might transfer?  Wishing u lots of luck and positivity. 
Hi Maggie and cheesy hope ur doing well xxx.


----------



## Jedi35

I heard back from the clinic today- of 34 eggs collected, 28 were mature and 14 have fertilised properly. I’m delighted and so relieved that my stupid mistake doesn’t seem to have had an effect. Now have to wait until Sat to see how many make it to blasto.

Then PGS screening so have an appointment near the end of Jan to discuss results of PGS and plan frozen transfer if there is anything suitable to transfer.


----------



## Maxi2

Brilliant news on those little eggs. So now the non stop waiting begins. It’s all great news so far though and I’m sure it must be going some way to getting you through this difficult time of year. Keep us posted xxx.


----------



## Maggie27

Jedi this is fab news.. Well done if I rember back to my first ever egg collection I got 28 eggs and they froze 14 so will done it means you lots to play with... I got 2 goes of fet with My 14 frosties... Good luck for Saturday ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## Maggie27

Hope all went well today jedi 💞💞💞


----------



## Jedi35

So I got good news today. Of the 14 fertilised, we got 7 to blasto. They have all been biopsied so we can send them off for PGS screening. Hopefully that will give us a good chance of getting a genetically normal one to put back. Results end of Jan. I’m v relieved. Got my period today too so should hopefully start to feel 100 percent again in the next day or two. (I’ve been fine, just tired). Thanks for all the support ladies, hope you all have a lovely Christmas and new year. It’s my daughter’s anniversary this week so good to get some good news going into it. Xx


----------



## Maggie27

Hi jedi

That's amazing news.. Thinking about u and your baby daughter this week.. Sending lots of love 💞💞💞💞💞💞💞💞💞💞


----------



## Maggie27

Happy new year girls.. Hope it a good one for all of us 😘


----------



## Maxi2

Happy new year ladies. 
I had a review appointment today about the previous failed FET. Consultant said it was just basically had luck that it didn’t work. We have decided to go for another fresh cycle and things have really speeded up at the clinic as they have extended their opening hours. So after attending an info meeting (which we’ve been to twice before) we have a review meeting in late match and will probably start in April.  Still not absolutely sure if we’re doing the right thing but I’ve decided to give it my all. So will satt researching vitamins and supplements that might help my 40 year old eggs!  Can’t believe I am 40. I’m still in denial. 
Hope I are all well. Jedi when do u think you might cycle?  
Xxx


----------



## Maggie27

Hello maxi.. This is lovely news I am so happy you have decided to keep going 💞💞 all the very best of luck to for ur fresh cycle... 

Jedi I am guessing it was this month u were to get started... Looking forward to hearing some good news when u ready 💞💞💞

As for me.. I feel ready to have another baby but my husband is totally against it.. Which does make me sad...but u never no what's round the corner... It does make me hopeful that you guys are on ur way to number 3.. Maybe by luck I will follow ♥♥♥

Xxx


----------



## Jedi35

Hi ladies! Happy new year to you all too. We got some good news- 4 of our blastos are genetically normal so we are all stations go for a frozen cycle. Doing long protocol tho which means I have to wait to get my period (which is more irregular than usual this month and long overdue- typical! The one time I want my period to come lol) then on day 18 I start drugs so it’ll prob be close to April for me too maxi. Maybe we’ll both get lucky together again this time round. 

Age is just a number, stay positive and believe. Xx


----------



## Maxi2

Oh wow 4 blastis that’s brilliant news Jedi you may get more than one go too. It would be fantastic support cycling together again although I’m probably going to be down regging in May if I’ve worked out my period dates correctly but it’s still close together 😃. Keep us updated xxx.


----------



## Maggie27

Hey girls how u all getting on xxx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi there Maggie 
How r u doing hope the boys are well. 
I had consent signing last week. Also had an AMH blood test done which has come back at 5.6 which is on the low side but is expected for my age 😟. FSH was elevated which means my body is working harder to get my ovaries going. So not exactly great news but I’m just taking it as it comes. We probably start cycling in May if I’m working my dates out right. 
How are you doing Jedi will u be cycling soon?


----------



## Jedi35

Hi ladies, 

Best of luck maxi- try not to focus on the numbers and let yourself believe. (Easier said than done). And good luck!!! 

yes I’m doing a frozen cycle at the mo. Well I was doing the long protocol for FeT until last Monday when I stopped because I wasn’t responding properly to the buserilin and my womb lining started to thicken before they wanted it to. Moved onto the short protocol now so should start taking the tablets to thicken womb lining this week. Still at work at the mo but going to take some time off to relax a bit.

Keeping everything crossed 😖


----------



## Maxi2

Hi Jedi brilliant news you’re in the middle of your cycle. Not long till transfer for you now. Wish you all the best. I know you had four blasts in freezer how many do you think you’ll transfer? 
Xxx


----------



## Maggie27

Have everything crossed for you jedi... Hope u get your good news very soon ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤😘😘😘😘😘😘😘😘


----------



## Maxi2

Hi Jedi 
Been thinking about you. How are you getting on?
Xx


----------



## Maggie27

Keeping everything crossed for u xxx


----------



## Maggie27

Hi jedi

I hope all is going well for you... Ur in my thoughts 😘😘😘😘😘😘


----------



## Jedi35

Hi ladies! Hope you all had a lovely Easter. Sorry I haven’t been on here to update. Still haven’t started the short protocol. I’m due to start the tablets as soon as I get my period but am currently on day 51 of a cycle 🥵. I never normally have a cycle as long as this but it’s just my PCOS playing up. I’ve to go back to the clinic on Monday for a scan and they will decide whether to give me progesterone for 5 days to induce a bleed. Feeling a bit fed up but I know it’s best to get it right.

What about you Maxi?


----------



## Maxi2

Hi Jedi. Great to hear from you. Sorry to hear about your cycle playing up. It must be frustrating when you just want to get going. I hope the scan goes well tomorrow and you can get started soon. 
I decided to give myself another month as just didn’t feel ready. I think I’m just delaying things because I do feel quite apprehensive about the thought of a whole fresh cycle and all that comes with it. I’ll probably start down reg in early June if my dates are correct. 
Hope ur doing well Maggie xxx.


----------



## Maggie27

Hey girls so happy to hear u both getting started soon... I hope ur little kiddies are all doing well.. The boys are 4 and 2 now... Where has that time went... Back to school tomorrow for one anyway... 🎉 Lol

Looking forward to hearing both of your good news soon... 

U will be fine maxi starting fresh again... It will be a breeze for you as you know what to expect.. 

Good luck to u both 🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞 xxx


----------



## Maggie27

Meant to say jedi about ur cycle... Typical it taking its time on coming but hopefully they can bring it on and get u started.. Xxx


----------



## Jedi35

Hi ladies, I managed to get started my FET cycle at last. My body is acting all weird and my period never came but when I went to the clinic my lining was thin and my hormones were ok to start as if I had had my period! So I’ve been taking oestrogen tablets for the last 12 days and today I’m going to the clinic for a check up. For some reason I’m really nervous. I think because my body hasn’t been responding the way the except the last couple of times, I’m afraid of that happening again.
I’m off work sick now for a few weeks so I can try and relax and give it my best shot.

Maxi, I can understand the worry and fear but you’ve got this! It takes a lot to this once, never mind 3 times!

Maggie, the time is flying by isn’t it!

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi Jedi that’s great news you finally get to start. I’m sure they wouldn’t let you start if they didn’t feel your body was ready and seeing as your hormones are all where they should be I’m sure they’re confident that your body is ready. Keeping my fingers crossed for you xxx. 
I called my clinic too today. I’ve started my period so they’ve booked me on to start down reg injections on 3rd June. And a scan to monitor on the 19th. Going my these dates I’m looking at transfer in early July (if I get to that stage!). Feeling nervous even at the thought of it. Funny how all the feelings get dredged up again. 

Keep us updated. 
Xxx


----------



## Jedi35

Hi ladies, fingers and toes crossed for you Maxi! 

I had my transfer today! All seemed to go well and then I had acupuncture afterwards so felt nice and relaxed.

Now the dreaded 2 week wait. 😬😬😬


----------



## Maggie27

Hi girls

So happy to hear things are moving a long quickly for yous now... 

Good luck for getting started maxi... And have everything crossed for you jedi over the next 2 weeks as your body makes a new little baby for u 😘😘😘😘 how exciting... 

I remember dry body brushing everyday on my 2ww.. I am convinced it gets the blood flowing round your body.. Can't do any harm and u will have nice skin lol... And get out in the sun for some natural vit d... 🌞🌞🌞

Can't wait to here your news 😘😘😘😘😘


----------



## Maxi2

Brilliant news on your transfer Jedi it’s all come around so fast. Wishing you lots of patience now. When is your OTD? 
Xxx


----------



## Maxi2

Oh and with Maggie talking about getting lots of sun it’s reminded me it’s nearly the same kind of time as our first transfers. Hope that’s a good sign. Good luck Jedi.


----------



## Jedi35

Hi Ladies,
I’ve had a stressful night. My official test date is on Tuesday but last night when I wiped I had some red mucussy spotting. I freaked out and did a test and it was a very faint positive (9dp5dt). Then I tested again this morning and it was stronger but still faint. The spotting has completely stopped but I am a bit crampy. I don’t think I ever had cramps or bleeding with my previous two pregnancies. Hoping it’s gonna stick but worried sick.
I’m not gonna test again until Tuesday morning. (I’ve run out of tests and won’t buy more until money)
Xx


----------



## Jedi35

^monday^


----------



## Maggie27

Hi jedi...

I would be sure u can see a postive because it a pregnancy I would say that implantation coming away.. And cramping is normal... Congratulations so happy for u.. I knew it would work for u 🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉


----------



## Maxi2

Aaaaw congratulations Jedi I have my Fingers crossed for you.  I can imagine how stressful it is because of the spotting but remember that is so common. Did you test with a first response? 
Xx


----------



## Jedi35

Positive! Waited until this morning (at 3am) and did a first response and a cb digital one. Both came up straight away as positive with a proper line and cb showed 2-3 weeks. I’m so relieved and excited.


----------



## Maggie27

Amazing jedi... A huge congratulations to you.. U derseve this 😘😘😘😘😘😘😘😘


----------



## Maxi2

Oh wow soooooo happy for you Jedi this is fantastic news 😃. You must be thrilled. Congrats 😃😃😃😃


----------



## Maxi2

Hi Jedi how r u getting on?  Have u got an early scan date yet? 
I’ve just started down reg. have a scan booked on 19th June to see if I’m ready for stimms. Seems a while away. Will keep you updated xx.


----------



## Jedi35

Oh that’s great news Maxi! Hopefully not too long for you to wait then.

I’m awake at 3am worrying that I don’t feel crap enough. The path to madness...

My scan is on 26th June. Just need to try and keep the faith until then x


----------



## Maggie27

Great new maxi all will go fast now for u.. Hope ur doing OK jedi... Remember that feeling wen u don't feel pregnant enough but that actually means u r sooo pregnant lol.. U expect to be feeling sick and sore etc... All will be good xxx


----------



## Maxi2

Good luck for tomorrow’s scan Jedi xxx.


----------



## Jedi35

Thanks so much Maxi. How are you getting along? I have been so nauseous these last two weeks. Actually has another wee bit of bleeding last Monday (6w3d) so paid for a private scan and saw the heartbeat. It was hardly any blood but it was red and I freaked out. Feeling massively relieved from that so now looking forward to tomorrow instead of dreading it!


----------



## Maxi2

Hi Jedi how did scan go?  It sounds good that your feeling nauseous hope all is progressing well. Do let us know how the scan went. 
Afm had a scan to see how my follies are doing. I’ve been a week on stimms. Nurse said I am on track. There were about 4-5 follies measuring about 13mm. The rest were bit smaller. She seemed pleased with everything. But I was sure last time I had a few bigger at this stage so she checked and I had 3 at 16mm last time but she said that was quite big for this stage. Anyway another scan on Friday and looking like agh collection on Monday. 

How are you and your boys Maggie xxx.


----------



## Jedi35

Great news Maggie, sounds like it’s all going to plan. Let us know how Monday goes.

My scan went really well today. So much change from last week- scan was really clear and reassuring.

Xx


----------



## Maxi2

Aaaaaw brilliant news. So happy for you 😃


----------



## Maxi2

Hi ladies
Just had egg collection. Still in recovery bay in hospital. Waiting for hubby while he had his surgical sperm retrieval. 8 eggs so same as previously. No idea on quality they’ll tell me tomorrow in fertilisation call. That’s if they get any sperm from hubby 😬. He’s been in for a long time. Longer than usual. Getting nervous now. 

Jedi hope ur doing well and getting lots of sickness lol. 

Maggie hope everything good with u XX.


----------



## Maxi2

So.... out of 8 eggs they were able to inject 6. 2 fertilised. It’s the same as my previous fresh cycle which I had my little boy. So I’m trying to be positive but embryologist was cautious saying that I am 2.5 years older now. Also the reason why more didn’t fertilise was sperm quality but I guess that’s always been the case with us. 
Anyway I’m booked in for a a provisional transfer for tomorrow 3pm. Unless they want to take them to blast which I doubt will happen.


----------



## Maggie27

Hey girls

So happy to hear all going well for u guys... 

Jedi so glad all went well at ur scan and u are feeling sick in a good way lol xx

Maxi that's also fab news for you ur doing so well... Good luck for tomorrow for ur transfer u are over the worst and just for the big wait now.. Xxxx

We are all good xxxx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi ladies

Had transfer today. It’s a day 2 transfer. Same as with my little boy. Again same as before it’s graded as top grade which I was so pleased about. The other embie was of below average quality so they said I could have that transferred too. So I did. Lol. OTD seems to be extra long. 17.7.19.  Just resting at the moment. Kids are both shipped out to family. 
Feeling so lucky not only to be able to have a transfer but even if it doesn’t work I’m so so blessed to have my beautiful miracles. And this is definitely definitely our last go!!


----------



## Jedi35

Hi Maxi,
Sorry just catching up now. That’s fab news that you had 2 transferred! I’m sure you are going out of your mind by now. Are you an early tester? Fingers and toes crossed! Imagine it was twins lol


----------



## Maxi2

Hi
Well...my otd is not until the 17th July. I’ve been trying to hold out for as long as possible but did test on Friday. Was negative. It was on an internet cheapie hpt. Was sad as felt I had a few twinges down there. Thought I was definitely out as in my last two pregnancies I had got a positive before that date. 
Anyway... tested again with a frer on Saturday morning and I got a positive!  In total shock. Totally elated and thankful. But as u can understand already starting to worry and hasn’t helped googling the odds of miscarriage at 40 years old. 38% apparently. 
Just trying to enjoy being pregnant for now 😌.


----------



## Maggie27

Awh maxi that's amazing news I had no doubt you where getting a big postive... Congrats... U must be over the moon...

Imagine ur both pregnant again together... So happy for yas... 
😘😘😘😘😘😘😘


----------



## Maxi2

Thank you so much Maggie. Still can’t really believe it and just praying that everything is going to be ok. Forgot how difficult these first weeks are. 
Hope ur well Jedi. Do u have a date for your 12 week scan yet? 
Xxx


----------



## Jedi35

Waaaaggghhhh!!!! Amazing!!!!!! Congrats Maxi!!!!!


----------



## Maxi2

Thanks Jedi anxiously awaiting early scan which is on 7th August. How are u. Do u have another scan coming up? 
Xxx


----------



## Jedi35

I feel dreadful. Keep vomiting in the evenings. 12 week scan is on Friday- I’m excited and nervous. I’m really showing so everyone knows I’m pregnant. Just hope I don’t have to tell them all bad news. The hospital brings back a lot of bad memories for me. Trying to stay positive though.

fingers crossed for your early scan xx


----------



## Maxi2

Oh I can imagine you must be feeling very anxious. I pray everything goes well for you. Talking about showing already I already look 3 months gone. It must be from all the meds but I’m having a job hiding it. I’ve had a good few people saying I look tired and today one of my nieces said i have put weight on lol.


----------



## Maxi2

HI Jedi 
Good luck for your scan today. Let us know how u get on 😘. 
Xxx


----------



## Jedi35

Aw thanks so much for remembering! 12 week scan on Friday went really well. Very relieved 😅 Not much longer for you to wait until your scan now! X


----------



## Jedi35

Hi Maxi, sorry it’s so late but how did your 12 week scan go? Xx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi Jedi 
It’s my scan today. It’s in the afternoon. Just praying everything going ok and trying to keep the worry to the back of my mind. I’ve been so tired and nauseous these last few weeks it’s been pretty hard but I have noticed a slight lift in the fatigue recently do hoping I will be doing better now. I’m 13 weeks today. My little boy had also decided to be more of a terror than he normally is lately so it’s made it very tiring. But don’t want to sound ungrateful of course. 

How r u going. Have u had ur 20 week scan yet ? 
Xxx


----------



## Jedi35

I’ll keep everything crossed! My 20 week scan is on Friday. Nervous and excited! I’m feeling much better- nausea has totally passed but the dreaded heartburn has started!


----------



## Maxi2

Jedi wishing u lots of luck for today. U are in my thoughts for this milestone. So let us know how you get on. 

My scan was great. Everything looking on track. I had the tests for Edwards and downs. I have refused them previously in pregnancies. Bit felt just wanted some reassurance this time. I think because of my age. Those tests have come back as low risk so am so relieved. Xxx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi ladies
Just checking in. Hope ur well. I’ll have my 20 week scan on 4th November. Time is flying by. So tired all the time. I have very low bp so struggle a bit some days. But am generally well. My son still not talking which is a worry. I have had him referred to a Paedeatrician as I am concerned he may have autism. But it’s a really long wait and not sure they’ll actually do much intervention until he starts school anyway. 
Jedi how r u doing. Hope ur getting on ok. 

Maggie hope ur well

xxx.


----------



## Jedi35

Hi Maxi, sounds like it’s all going well.. How old is your son? I’m sure you are worried but kids do things when they are ready. Pregnancy is so rough. I’m 28 weeks now and still vomiting. I let some workmen into the house today and then ran to the kitchen sink to vom. They didn’t know where to look (it’s open plan). X


----------



## Maggie27

Hi girls

I hope u have both been keeping well.. Haven't been on as much so just catching up.. Can't believe you nearly 30 weeks already time is flying...

I would not stress too much about the talking yet... U just have to go at his pace and when he is ready..which is hard wen u look at others or read up what others r doing at that age but don't worry until u have too 😉😘

As for me.. I just trying to rearrange a few things in my life like my job.. Also Still don't feel 100% about stuff I been through like my pregnancy journey but just trying to focus on what I have in front of me.. Rather than chasing something that might not be...

I am so grateful for my family.. I just have to keep reminding myself what I have xxxxx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi ladies
So sorry it’s been such a long time since last update. I keep meaning to but just don’t seem to have time to really sit down and write a meaningful post that can reflect what’s been happening.  It’s been quite stressful to say the least. We found out at 20 week scan that baby had some issues. Mainly anomalies in the brain and club feet. So we’re referred really quickly to fetal medicine unit. The original sonographer gave the impression that there was nothing serious and it was a just a formality to double check things and that it really wasn’t anything serious. I had niggling worries at the back of my mind but really wasn’t that anxious. So went to fetal medicine by myself and actually was looking forward to getting an extra scan. Anyway I got the devastating news that baby had structures missing in the brain, extra fluid on the brain and also confirmed the club feet. It was just like blow after blow they were hitting me with. The doctor offered aminocentisis. Which I declined and also mentioned termination. Just couldn’t believe it. She said there was a strong possibility of chromosomal abnormalities. Anyway referred me for an mri scan. Had to wait a week for that. The good news is that the missing structure they mentioned was there and fully formed. Was so relieved. But there is still fluid on the brain and also the cerrebellum is measuring about a month behind. So still major worry about baby’s development. Tbh I’m so worried but just try not to think about it. I am praying my little one is ok. I have another mri next week and then an appointment to discuss the findings and implications for baby. I’m dreading that. I just worry so much about the unknown but then just don’t want to find out either. It’s also hard when my boy who is 2 years 5 months nearly is still not talking. How will I cope if I have two little ones with special needs?? In my darkest moments I think we should have just stopped at 2 kids then at least u could focus on my son who really needs me right now especially as I think he may be autistic. But I try to remind myself it was meant to be and I just have to stay positive. I have not bonded with this pregnancy and feel so detached. 
Maggie it really resonated when you said about trying to be happy with what u have. I hope u have sorted your job things out and can find some answers as to your future journey. 
Jedi I hope things are going well for u. U must me about 37 weeks now??  I am so sorry if I have touched on sensitive things in my post as i don’t mean to offend you in anyway. Was just wanting to share what I’ve been going through. Many times I have thought about ur loss and how hard it must have been for u and I do draw strength from your bravery. 

Lots of love xxx


----------



## Maggie27

Hi maxi and jedi

So glad I got logged in I got a new phone and was also having trouble with my password for a first... But eventually was thinking of u guys tonight and got logged in first time... Anyhow!!!

Maxi I am so sad to read you been going through all this.. Just want to give you a big hug right now.... It not news you want but it a new journey for you and don't blame wanting to keep trying... This is a new journey you have to go with and unfortunately some things are not how we plan them... But hang in there a be positive for your little one.  

I understand you say detachment... I felt like that in my second pregnancy... I felt detached from everyone around me even me and my own identity and I had to go on anti depressants for a while just have came off them... You need to be kind to yourself.. Pamper urself take a few hours everyday to urself... Easier said than done I know.. But it very easy to have so much going on in ur life to put yourself to the bottom of the pile just because u think that's where we should be 

Things are deff tough if you are thinking your little boy has austism but that is special and another journey you will have too take on. I been chatting with a girl recently about her eldest has autism and it can be changeling but he is in main stream school and he didnt talk till end of nursery year... She said she has to explain things to him and then show him visals like pictures of thing... Like tell him to put shoes on And then show him pictures... She said she though alot if the times he was ignoring her but she showed him a picture he got it... (mayb try introduce this now to help in advance) 

Jedi I hope you doing good let us know how u getting on xxxxxx

As for me I am about to become a registered childminder...

Boys are good 5 and 3 coming.. Just crazy how time is going.. 

Life is not easy it so busy as you both know xxxx


----------



## Maggie27

Hi girls

Is everyone OK 😘😘😘😘


----------



## Maxi2

Hi Maggie. Wow it’s been a while. Hope ur doing ok in this madness. It still feels so surreal. What a strange world we’re living in. I had my beautiful baby girl in 28th March. It was a really fast labour pretty much started my contractions about 1am and had her by 4am.  As suspected she has a few issues going on. Fluid in the brain, club feet. She’s had bloods done to see if there is chromosomal abnormalities. So now just waiting for results and also appointments for her feet and mri for brain. I was in hospital for a week while she was being tested and scanned etc. It was a pretty scary time with all this going on. Women being admitted with suspected covid. It was pretty traumatic and stressful. So now we’re gone. Whilst I love being able to focus on her I say I feel isolated in this vulnerable times and really miss the support of family especially with my other two. But just thankful we are safe and well. 
How r u doing Maggie I hope u haven’t been affected too much by it all and that u and ur family are safe. 

Jedi reallly hope u ok xx. 
Lots of love. Maxi


----------



## Maggie27

This is lovely news congratulations on your beautiful daughter... Loving you had a fast labour.. Awh the little pet I hope you's get more information from the tests and results.. I am sure u where worried being in hospital during this time.. Yes the world has gone crazy.. Who would have imagined this..stay in touch and look I after yourselfs and enjoy your new little bundle xxx

Jedi I hope all is well xxxx


----------



## Jedi35

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't updated for ages. Congratulations Maxi! A gorgeous girl for your family. Im sure you had a very stressful pregnancy. I know what the endless appointments can be like. I'm sorry I hadn't logged on so I could have given you some support! I hope you get some answers soon. I know exactly the feeling at the 20 week scan where the atmosphere changes in the room. It's dreadful. 

I had a baby girl at the start of Feb. She is such a cutie and is as good as gold. I had to get one sleeper since the 5 year old still keeps me up at night 😳

The covid stuff is such a ***** for isolating you after the birth. I got a couple of weeks of family visits before lockdown but I do get very worried sometimes about the baby not getting to know and bond with her family and cousins etc. 

Hope you are all safe and well xx


----------



## Jedi35

Haha I put a bad word in and I see it's been auto corrected to "woman". You can use your own imaginations as to what I actually wrote


----------



## Maxi2

Aaaaaw wow congratulations Jedi two little girls how lovely. Glad to hear she’s a good baby 😌. Yes this whole thing is pretty crazy but I’m beginning to appreciate the calmness it brings. It’ll be over soon and we’ll all be sack to rushing around again. It’s been good not to have to worry about school runs but has been hard to keep the older two occupied.


----------

